#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм и наука >  > > >  >  >  Время

## Андрей Рамин

Итальянскому физику Лоренцо Макконе удалось объяснить направленность движения времени с точки зрения квантовой механики, сообщает Lenta.Ru.
Известно, что многие физические законы обладают инвариантностью относительно замены времени t на —t (так называемая T-симметрия). Однако, как видно из наблюдений, у времени имеется выделенное направление, то есть события следуют одно за другим и существует понятие причины и следствия. Например, в термодинамике система стремится занять состояние с максимальной энтропией (мера необратимого рассеивания энергии). Поэтому состояния меняются в сторону роста энтропии.
В рамках новой работы Макконе применяет квантовый подход, аналогичный термодинамическому, для объяснения направления времени во Вселенной в целом. Для этого он использует понятие так называемой информационной энтропии, которая является мерой хаотичности информации.
Чтобы пояснить суть своей теории Макконе предлагает следующую схему. Представим, что имеется получатель информации Алиса. Она получает атом от своего друга Боба и измеряет в лаборатории, скажем, спин полученного атома. При этом состояние суперпозиции двух значений спина разрушается, и Алиса получает некоторую информацию. Боб, однако, ничего не знает о результате измерения — с его точки зрения состояние лаборатории Алисы и атома оказываются связаны. При этом с точки зрения Боба энтропия системы не меняется, а вот с точки зрения Алисы — она растет.
Теперь Боб может взять и распутать состояние атома и Алисы. Однако для этого ему необходимо уничтожить всю информации о проведенных Алисой измерениях, чтобы «вернуть» атому неясное состояние суперпозиции. В результате для Боба энтропия снова не изменится, но для Алисы она уменьшится. Однако у Алисы не будет никаких воспоминаний о произошедшем событии — ведь таково было основное условие распутывания состояний атома и лаборатории.
По словам Макконе, похожая ситуация складывается, когда в качестве основной системы (Алисы) выступает вся Вселенная. События, уменьшающие энтропию вполне могут происходить, однако они не оставляют о себе информации и, следовательно, не отличимы от событий, которые никогда не происходили. Таким образом, заключает Макконе, направление движения времени есть суть направление увеличения информационной энтропии.
Ученые называют подход автора к проблеме «новаторским», однако далеко не все из них согласны с выводами Макконе.
http://news.mail.ru/society/2831889/

----------

Михаил_ (18.02.2017), Чиффа (08.12.2009)

----------


## Aion

Назад в прошлое

----------


## Aion

Настоящее оказалось переходным звеном между квантовым будущим и классическим прошлым

По-моему, довольно изящная модель...

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (07.07.2016), Сергей А (10.12.2009), Чиффа (08.12.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Настоящее оказалось переходным звеном между квантовым будущим и классическим прошлым


Да, очень интересно!

----------


## Aion

> Мир Файзал (Mir Faizal) из Университета Ватерлоо и его соавторы предположили, что минимальный масштаб времени во Вселенной гораздо больше планковского (последнее составляет примерно 10 в минус 43 степени секунд). Более того, эту гипотезу можно проверить экспериментально...
> ...Кроме того, предложенные изменения в базовых уравнениях квантовой механики заставляет переосмыслить само определение времени. По мнению ученых, по своей структуре время кристаллично — оно состоит из дискретных, регулярно повторяющихся сегментов.
> «Физическая Вселенная подобна кинокартине, где последовательность статичных кадров создает иллюзию движения. Если всерьез принять эту точку зрения, то наше восприятие реальности в духе непрерывного движения оказывается иллюзией, которую формирует дискретная математическая структура… Наше предположение указывает на платоническую природу реальности. Но в отличие от иных платонических теорий, нашу идею можно проверить экспериментально», — заявил Фейзал.
> 
> Физики создали новую теорию времени

----------

Фил (03.02.2016)

----------


## Фридегар

> как видно из наблюдений, у времени имеется выделенное направление, то есть события следуют одно за другим и существует понятие причины и следствия.


Это уже следует из восприятия событий сознанием. Причем только земным сознанием. Тут мы воспринимаем какое-то одно впечатление - то, на что обращено в данный момент внимание. Остальные события, которые происходят _в это же самое время_ мы либо никогда не узнаем вообще (что они произошли). Либо узнаем только как следствия. Из рассказов других, из новостей и проч. Так вот, время с этой точки зрения - скорость восприятия окружающих событий. И важность их. Когда за один час может произойти намного больше переживаний чем за целый год. И время тогда в этот час _другое_. ... но есть и другие сознания, способные одновременно воспринимать множество разных процессов и событий. Тем самым в корне меняя ощущение времени. Потому, в конечном итоге время - состояние сознания.  




> Например, в термодинамике система стремится занять состояние с максимальной энтропией (мера необратимого рассеивания энергии). Поэтому состояния меняются в сторону роста энтропии.


Меня всегда удивляла такая точка зрения. Что энергия _должна_ с физической точки зрения непременно и окончательно перейти в энтропию. На простой вопрос: откуда взялась энергия для Большого Взрыва? - ответа у них нет. И никогда не будет, с этой точки зрения. Энергия на самом деле вечно возобновляется. Есть черные дыры и есть взрывы сверхновых. Что составляет единый процесс просто на разных его стадиях. Как человек рождается тут, взрослеет, доходит до расцвета физических сил, начинает увядать и умирает ... потом сразу же возрождается в тонком мире, крепнет там в другом сознании, доходит там до расцвета и потом начинает увядать, для того чтобы снова вернуться сюда - так и другие процессы во вселенной.

----------

Фил (19.05.2016)

----------


## Georgiy

Тащусь от ребят, которые считают, что мы живем в мире, который является 3-хмерным временем. 
http://kinozal-lai.ru/news/mnogomern.../2012-12-21-77




> Ученые давно исследуют пространства со многими измерениями. В ХХ веке стало естественным оперировать единым пространством-временем разных размерностей. Однако оказывается, что и геометрию, и даже физику можно изучать с использованием такой модели, в которой все измерения только временные. Благодаря уникальным дополнительным симметриям, эта модель обладает целым рядом преимуществ и способна лучше описывать окружающую действительность, чем привычная сегодня конструкция пространства-времени.
> Тогда в каком мире мы живем? Может, идеи пространства и пространства-времени - лишь упрощенные представления действительности, в которой на самом деле все измерения временные? Ответ на эти вопросы могут дать довольно простые эксперименты, в которых место частиц занимают точечные события, а вместо линеек используются высокоточные часы.

----------


## Юрлинг

> Тащусь от ребят, которые считают, что мы живем в мире, который является 3-хмерным временем. 
> http://kinozal-lai.ru/news/mnogomern.../2012-12-21-77


В самой идее ничего крамольного нет.
Но подход у этих ребят странный: много теории, мало эксперимента. А надо бы наоборот.

----------


## Georgiy

> В самой идее ничего крамольного нет.
> Но подход у этих ребят странный: много теории, мало эксперимента. А надо бы наоборот.


почему, ставят эксперименты, пирамида у них для этого есть, "молотом" бьют по наковальне (события генерят)

Дмитрий Павлов, главный по времени, экспедиции организовывал в египетские пирамиды, меряли они там что-то, потом свою пирамидку построили, опять меряют

----------


## Юрлинг

> почему, ставят эксперименты, пирамида у них для этого есть, "молотом" бьют по наковальне (события генерят)
> 
> Дмитрий Павлов, главный по времени, экспедиции организовывал в египетские пирамиды, меряли они там что-то, потом свою пирамидку построили, опять меряют


То, что меряют - это правильно. Это научный подход. Но эксперименты проводить надо уметь. То, что я в фильме увидел, производит плохое впечатление. Хотя, конечно, надо сделать скидку, что это всего лишь фильм. Но с другой стороны, они же сами его сняли.

UPD: посмотрел их сайт. Публикации все старые, и про математику, про эксперименты не нашел. Ну на нет и суда нет!

----------


## Georgiy

их сайт, по-моему, вот этот
http://www.polynumbers.ru

грядет конференция и пункт экспериментов присутствует

в начале августа будет семинар "Пирамиды и время"
http://laiforum.ru/viewtopic.php?f=71&t=6528

можно ожидать новые материалы

----------


## Georgiy

Предполагаю, что если эти ребята окажутся правы и пространство - это всего лишь иллюзия, есть только время, то наверное они подготавливают приход Майтрейи, который скажет, что Будда Шакьямуни, конечно, был в курсе, что пространство - это иллюзия - даже не в буддийском, а в еще худшем смысле, - и есть только время, но решил не шокировать публику, она бы его просто не поняла. Но теперь, благодаря усилиям отечественных физиков, можно еще раз повернуть колесо Дхармы и провозгласить время, как единственную (относительную) реальность, без всяких там пространств.  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Предполагаю, что если эти ребята окажутся правы и пространство - это всего лишь иллюзия, есть только время


Но это еще Кант говорил, что и пространство и время - суть особенность восприятия сознания.
Т.е. самих по себе их не существует.

----------


## Georgiy

Фил, не надо искать подпорки в прошлом, в априорных формах чувственного восприятия Канта. Отказ от пространства в пользу времени - беспрецедентен. Канту такое и в голову не приходило.

----------

Фил (06.07.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Фил, не надо искать подпорки в прошлом, в априорных формах чувственного восприятия Канта. Отказ от пространства в пользу времени - беспрецедентен. Канту такое и в голову не приходило.


Да мне и то и другое интересно и вообще, все что касается времени!

----------


## Georgiy

Эти ребята глубоко копают, я бы сказал, по-черному. Семинар "Пирамиды и время" физики проводят с лабораторией альтернативной истории. Дай им волю, от религий ничего не останется, а Будда Шакьямуни станет инопланетянином.  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (06.07.2016)

----------


## Юрлинг

> их сайт, по-моему, вот этот
> http://www.polynumbers.ru
> 
> грядет конференция и пункт экспериментов присутствует
> 
> в начале августа будет семинар "Пирамиды и время"
> http://laiforum.ru/viewtopic.php?f=71&t=6528
> 
> можно ожидать новые материалы


Да, я побывал на их сайте.  Экспериментальных данных, получается, нету. С одной стороны это говорит об их честности: были бы шарлатанами, фальсифицировали бы эксперимент, предъявили бы каую-нибудь псевдоработающую установку, таких примеров хватает. Подобная честность вызывает уважение.
Но мне не нравится вот что: при отсутствии экспериментальных оснований наличествует сложный матаппарат. То есть, получается теория ради теории, без связи с реальностью.
Также мне не нравится эта привязанность к финслеровой геометрии. В чем ее необходимость, непонятно. В конце концов, экспериментальные следствия теории все равно формулируются в нашем "родном" пространстве Минковского. А математические методы могут быть разные, и их желательно упрощать. 




> Предполагаю, что если эти ребята окажутся правы и пространство - это всего лишь иллюзия, есть только время, то наверное они подготавливают приход Майтрейи, который скажет, что Будда Шакьямуни, конечно, был в курсе, что пространство - это иллюзия - даже не в буддийском, а в еще худшем смысле, - и есть только время, но решил не шокировать публику, она бы его просто не поняла. Но теперь, благодаря усилиям отечественных физиков, можно еще раз повернуть колесо Дхармы и провозгласить время, как единственную (относительную) реальность, без всяких там пространств.


По большому счету физика лишь строит модели реальности и не исследует абсолютную природу феноменов. В этом смысле, все физические понятия всего лишь термины, которые физики используют, чтобы описать модель мира. Большая или меньшая "иллюзорность", про которую Вы говорите, зависит от порядка изложения, от способа построения модели. Можно начать с пространства-времени и населить его частицами, а можно начать с других структур, из которых потом вывести пространство-время.

----------


## Georgiy

> Да, я побывал на их сайте.  Экспериментальных данных, получается, нету. С одной стороны это говорит об их честности: были бы шарлатанами, фальсифицировали бы эксперимент, предъявили бы каую-нибудь псевдоработающую установку, таких примеров хватает. Подобная честность вызывает уважение.
> Но мне не нравится вот что: при отсутствии экспериментальных оснований наличествует сложный матаппарат. То есть, получается теория ради теории, без связи с реальностью.
> Также мне не нравится эта привязанность к финслеровой геометрии. В чем ее необходимость, непонятно. В конце концов, экспериментальные следствия теории все равно формулируются в нашем "родном" пространстве Минковского. А математические методы могут быть разные, и их желательно упрощать.


Я в свое время слушал Дмитрия Павлова, его рассказ об экспедиции в египетские пирамиды, что-то они там меряли, но каким боком там финслерова геометрия не помню, но где-то они ее там цепляли, иначе бы не рассказывал. 





> По большому счету физика лишь строит модели реальности и не исследует абсолютную природу феноменов. В этом смысле, все физические понятия всего лишь термины, которые физики используют, чтобы описать модель мира. Большая или меньшая "иллюзорность", про которую Вы говорите, зависит от порядка изложения, от способа построения модели. Можно начать с пространства-времени и населить его частицами, а можно начать с других структур, из которых потом вывести пространство-время.


По своей природе научное, физическое знание гипотетично, но со временем некоторые гипотезы/модели становятся реальностью, а не просто одной из возможных моделей. Так стало с моделью Коперника, вычислительно она была не точнее модели Птолемея. Квантовая механика задавила конкурентов своими успехами, но как-то слабо верится, что на микроуровне мы имеем комплекснозначные функции, которые на макроуровне становятся действительными числами в результате измерения. До тех пор, пока физики не станут творцами вселенных, все их теории о строении вселенной останутся моделями, более менее описывающими результаты наблюдений.  

По поводу 3D времени я же начал с того, что тащусь от этих ребят. Красивые идеи выдают.

----------


## Georgiy

> Да мне и то и другое интересно и вообще, все что касается времени!


В теме еще не упомянута гипотеза советского астрофизика Н.Н.Козырева о природе времени, он считал, что время - это субстанция, которую генерят неравновесные процессы. Не знаю, каков сейчас статус этой гипотезы. В 1991 г в ДАНе были опубликованы результаты интересных экспериментов, проведенных в институте математики СО АН СССР под руководством академика М.М. Лаврентьева (сын основателя новосибирского академгородка).

Для проверки гипотезы Козырева они померяли влияние нескольких неравновесных процессов на окружающую среду. Один эксперимент вызывал анекдотические ассоциации. Время было сложное и в институте математики новосибирцам, наверное, зарплату редко платили, поэтому они меряли влияние процесса растворения сахара в одном стакане на воду в другом стакане. (На сахар денег нет, поэтому, мало ли может от его растворения в одном стакане чая соседний чай тоже станет слаще.  :Smilie:  )  

Наш организм (процессы метаболизма) - неравновесная система, поэтому по Козыреву мы должны постоянно генерить время. В этой работе меряли вес предметов, который человек в нормальном психофизиологическом состоянии подержал в течение нескольких минут в руках. Обнаружена измеримая разница.

Позже эксперимент с сахаром, кажется, пытался повторить Барашенков в ОИЯИ (Дубна), мерял более точно, но ничего не получил. Аналог эксперимента с влиянием человека дал результат.

У Козырева есть последовательница, книжки пишет, это не физик, в книжке очень красивые картинки примеров самоорганизации в неживой Природе
https://sites.google.com/site/hologr...amoorganizacia

и в конце автор выдает красивую гипотезу о причине известных кругов на полях (подчеркивая, что 90% из них скорее всего подделки), время она рассматривает в духе Козырева и  считает, что это интерференция потоков времени

по аналогии с фигурами Хладни, когда на пластинку ровным слоем кладут мелкий песок, а о ее край проводят смычком, интерференция звуковых волн заставляет песок образовывать красивые фигуры Хладни

в конце ссылки есть красивые фотографии кругов (пиктограмм) на полях  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (06.07.2016)

----------


## Юрлинг

> Я в свое время слушал Дмитрия Павлова, его рассказ об экспедиции в египетские пирамиды, что-то они там меряли, но каким боком там финслерова геометрия не помню, но где-то они ее там цепляли, иначе бы не рассказывал.


Если мне не изменяет память, я видел когда-то фильм про это. Искали, кажется, каналы внутри пирамиды, расположенные под определенным углом, это должно было бы подтвердить, что египтяне знали о финслеровой геометрии. Меня восхитила изящность и оригинальность гипотезы. Но проблема в том, что эти каналы не нашли и гипотезу не подтвердили.





> По своей природе научное, физическое знание гипотетично, но со временем некоторые гипотезы/модели становятся реальностью, а не просто одной из возможных моделей. Так стало с моделью Коперника, вычислительно она была не точнее модели Птолемея.


 С точки зрения общей теории относительности мы можем выбрать и модель Птолемея, какая разница, какую систему отсчета выбрать. Система Коперника проще и удобнее, значит ли это, что она реальнее?




> Квантовая механика задавила конкурентов своими успехами, но как-то слабо верится, что на микроуровне мы имеем комплекснозначные функции, которые на макроуровне становятся действительными числами в результате измерения. До тех пор, пока физики не станут творцами вселенных, все их теории о строении вселенной останутся моделями, более менее описывающими результаты наблюдений.


 Какие конкуренты были у квантовой механики? По-моему, их не было. Физика на большее и не претендует, только на создание и проверку "моделей, более менее описывающих результаты наблюдений".




> По поводу 3D времени я же начал с того, что тащусь от этих ребят. Красивые идеи выдают.


Согласен, красивые. Пожалуй, моя  претензия к ним в том, что они слишком привязываются к своим красивым идеям. Привязанности вредны и в науке тоже.

----------


## Georgiy

> Не повезло Вам с форумными собеседниками.


Это вы напрасно, в форумских дебатах знакомишься с людьми. Впредь будешь знать, с кем или чем имеешь дело. С той или иной степенью вероятности.

----------


## Won Soeng

Сегодня размышлял над тем, что суперпозиция классических состояний обычно рассматривается как эволюция во времени, а что если рассмотреть замену пространства и времени - как бы выглядела тогда суперпозиция классических состояний? Как разнообразие в пространстве. Однородные объекты в разных возможных состояниях. Если взять полный поворот - то это будет статическая вселенная неизменных предметов, словно бы каждый произвел свой эксперимент и замер в редуцированном состоянии, в соответствии с вероятностью.

Если же поворот произволен - то мы обнаруживаем множество сходных объектов, эволюционирующих по некоторым проекциям волновой функции на пространственно-временные координаты.

Если же поворот полностью во временной координате, то мы обнаруживаем суперпозицию, когда в одной точке пространства неопределенное состояние.

Как же происходят эти повороты? Вследствие того, что взаимодействие частиц между собой может происходить как мгновенно (т.е. вдоль чисто временной координаты), так и протяженно (т.е. вдоль пространственных координат), а обычно - смешанным образом. Виртуальные частицы - это взаимодействие вдоль временной координаты, в пространстве их нет. Реальные частицы - это взаимодействие вдоль пространственных координат, поэтому мы можем обнаруживать переносчики взаимодействия.

Собственно таким вот образом квантовая теория поля охватывает ОТО и тем более СТО. Но для этого надо преобразовать раздельную размерность метров, секунд и килограмм в более устойчивую на всех масштабах размерность энергии, импульса и момента импульса (преобразование само по себе элементарное). 

И вот в этой размерности следует проквантовать интегралы движения, как выраженные тривиальным образом.

----------


## Юрлинг

> Сегодня размышлял над тем, что суперпозиция классических состояний обычно рассматривается как эволюция во времени,


Это если в шредингеровском представлении. А если в гейзенберговском, то нет - вселенная статична (когда не происходит измерения) и описывается вектором состояния в бесконечномерном гильбертовом пространстве. (Разумеется, это утверждение верно в рамках модели КМ, я не утверждаю, что это абсолютная истина).



> а что если рассмотреть замену пространства и времени - как бы выглядела тогда суперпозиция классических состояний? Как разнообразие в пространстве. Однородные объекты в разных возможных состояниях. Если взять полный поворот - то это будет статическая вселенная неизменных предметов, словно бы каждый произвел свой эксперимент и замер в редуцированном состоянии, в соответствии с вероятностью.
> 
> Если же поворот произволен - то мы обнаруживаем множество сходных объектов, эволюционирующих по некоторым проекциям волновой функции на пространственно-временные координаты.
> 
> Если же поворот полностью во временной координате, то мы обнаруживаем суперпозицию, когда в одной точке пространства неопределенное состояние.


 не очень понял.




> Как же происходят эти повороты? Вследствие того, что взаимодействие частиц между собой может происходить как мгновенно (т.е. вдоль чисто временной координаты), так и протяженно (т.е. вдоль пространственных координат), а обычно - смешанным образом. Виртуальные частицы - это взаимодействие вдоль временной координаты, в пространстве их нет. Реальные частицы - это взаимодействие вдоль пространственных координат, поэтому мы можем обнаруживать переносчики взаимодействия.


 Это описывается КЭД - квантовой электродинамикой (только для фотонов и электронов). Там уже нужно отойти от волновых функций и перейти на язык фейнмановского интегрирования по траекториям. Паттерн какого-либо взаимодействия можно описать так: рисуется диаграмма Фейнмана, на ней можно нарисовать ось времени в любом направлении. В зависимости от того, как мы проведем ось времени, мы получим описание разных процессов.
Например, если ось времени по горизонтали, как на рисунке, то мы получаем взаимодействие двух электронов. То есть просто электромагнитное отталкивание посредством фотона двух заряженных электронов.
Если ось времени будет по вертикали, то получим аннигиляцию электрона и позитрона в фотон, который затем опять распадается в электрон и позитрон. Здесь виртуальная частица - это фотон, его можно направить и вдоль времени и поперек - это неважно, для виртуальных частиц направление времени значения не имеет. КМ не была совместима с СТО, а КЭД уже включает в себя СТО, но не ОТО.
Электрослабая теория позволяет добавить по такому же принципу слабое взаимодействие.
Стандартная модель включает и сильное, то есть все все взаимодействия кроме гравитации описываются таким образом. Там есть определенные сложности с мат.аппаратом. Но принципиальных проблем нет. 
А вот ОТО добавить сюда не получается.




> Собственно таким вот образом квантовая теория поля охватывает ОТО и тем более СТО. Но для этого надо преобразовать раздельную размерность метров, секунд и килограмм в более устойчивую на всех масштабах размерность энергии, импульса и момента импульса (преобразование само по себе элементарное). 
> 
> И вот в этой размерности следует проквантовать интегралы движения, как выраженные тривиальным образом.


 В физике элементарных частиц часто переходят к системе единиц, где скорость света =1, постоянная Планка =1 и т.д.

----------


## Won Soeng

Юрлинг, спасибо, я знаком со стандартной моделью и квантовой теорией поля. 

Но у меня речь несколько о другом в принципе. Если посмотреть вокруг, то мы обнаружим многообразие вполне однородных объектов (в разных масштабах). При этом, мы обнаружим их изменчивость и закономерность в изменчивости и взаимодействиях.

Первый шаг - это локальное вращение неких квазиобъектов в пространстве времени, которые могут проявляться классически, как множественные взаимодействующие объекты в разных состояниях и неклассически - как суперпозиция этих множественных состояний, неразделенное в пространстве, либо разделенное на запутанные объекты.

Понятно ли, как я допускаю этот шаг?

----------


## Юрлинг

> Юрлинг, спасибо, я знаком со стандартной моделью и квантовой теорией поля. 
> 
> Но у меня речь несколько о другом в принципе. Если посмотреть вокруг, то мы обнаружим многообразие вполне однородных объектов (в разных масштабах). При этом, мы обнаружим их изменчивость и закономерность в изменчивости и взаимодействиях.
> 
> Первый шаг - это локальное вращение неких квазиобъектов в пространстве времени, которые могут проявляться классически, как множественные взаимодействующие объекты в разных состояниях и неклассически - как суперпозиция этих множественных состояний, неразделенное в пространстве, либо разделенное на запутанные объекты.
> 
> Понятно ли, как я допускаю этот шаг?


Если я правильно понял идею, то мы рассматриваем пространство-время, "населенное" объектами неважно какой природы, потом выбираем оси времени и пространства несколько иным образом. Например, ось х обозначаем как t, ось t как х. Так?

----------


## Won Soeng

Нет, мы описываем наблюдаемую реальность как суперпозиции пространственные, временные или пространственно-временные небольшого количества объектов, которые представляются при этом многообразиями. 

Например множество электронов - это пространственная суперпозиция одного электрона во всем многообразии состояний (чем выше вероятность состояния - тем больше электронов в этом состоянии мы обнаруживаем).

----------


## Юрлинг

> Нет, мы описываем наблюдаемую реальность как суперпозиции пространственные, временные или пространственно-временные небольшого количества объектов, которые представляются при этом многообразиями. 
> 
> Например множество электронов - это пространственная суперпозиция одного электрона во всем многообразии состояний (чем выше вероятность состояния - тем больше электронов в этом состоянии мы обнаруживаем).


Опять же, это очень напоминает КЭД, где у N электронов нет отдельных волновых функций для каждого электрона, а есть общая, для N электронов в N состояниях.
Хотя в Вашей формулировке непонятно, где здесь линейность.

----------


## Won Soeng

А зачем линейность? Тут путь к тому, чтобы продолжать использовать уравнение Шредингера, а не бесконечномерные векторы состояний волновой функции.
Только нужно сделать замену LMT на EPI

----------


## Юрлинг

> А зачем линейность? Тут путь к тому, чтобы продолжать использовать уравнение Шредингера, а не бесконечномерные векторы состояний волновой функции.


Разницы же нет, что использовать - все это эквивалентные описания.
Про линейность, я имел в виду, что термин суперпозиция означает,  что линейная комбинация двух разрешенных (законами природы) состояний тоже разрешенное состояние. Вот я и пытаюсь понять, что значат слова "множество электронов - это пространственная суперпозиция одного электрона во всем многообразии состояний".




> Только нужно сделать замену LMT на EPI


Не знаю ,что такое.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Разницы же нет, что использовать - все это эквивалентные описания.
> Про линейность, я имел в виду, что термин суперпозиция означает,  что линейная комбинация двух разрешенных (законами природы) состояний тоже разрешенное состояние. Вот я и пытаюсь понять, что значат слова "множество электронов - это пространственная суперпозиция одного электрона во всем многообразии состояний".
> 
> Не знаю ,что такое.


Квантовая электродинамика рассматривает довольно простые состояния. Например, электроны одного атома. Линейность в таком случае лишь дополнительное ограничение. 

Практически, даже рассматривая одиночный атом, мы не можем с помощью квантовой теории поля корректно рассмотреть волновую функцию только электронов. 

Квантовая теория поля охватывает не только электромагнитные взаимодействия (а квантовая электродинамика - лишь практическое приложение КТП)

Базис LMT - длина, масса, время.
Базис EPI - энергия, импульс, момент импульса

Когда я пишу о разнообразии однородных объектов я имею в виду не искусственно разделенные объекты, которые исследуются во взаимодействии, но пытаясь это взаимодействие практически проигнорировать.

Речь идет о как можно более нейтральных объектах. Например, не об электронах, а об атоме в целом, как о первом приближении. Но поскольку атомы взаимодействуют химически, то следует рассматривать  как более нейтральные объекты - молекулы. Но не молекулы отдельных веществ, а все множество химических реакций.

Поскольку это не совсем привычный способ рассматривать объекты, то я не знаю удачного способа эту однородность объектов называть.

----------


## Georgiy

Во, красота! Андрей Линде после своей лекции в ФИАНе о мультиверсе (см. тему "Мультиверс") отвечает на вопросы и показывает, откуда в квантовой космологии может взяться сознание, _неразрывно связанное со временем_. Приведу цитату полностью, суть дела в двух словах: волновая функция всей Вселенной не зависит о  времени, в ней нет динамики, эволюции, развития. Но волновая функция объекта "Вселенная минус мс2" (наблюдатель массой m наблюдает Вселенную за вычетом себя, т.е. окружающую его Вселенную) - уже зависит и он у него есть динамика, эволюция, развитие. Наблюдатель с телом  как бы наделяет всю Вселенную динамикой!  :Smilie:  Формализм, конечно, кмк, смахивающий на "финт ушами" (жизни и людей же самого начала не было) - но красиво сделано. 




> Но, шутки в сторону, ситуация здесь на самом деле гораздо более деликатная, потому что во всех моих утверждениях я говорил обо всём, о чём угодно, кроме сознания. Как человек честный, или почти честный, я должен сказать, что всё время, когда мы занимаемся совсем экспериментальными вопросами, мы подходим к такому моменту, где вопрос о сознании вылезает на первый план, и он потом обычно практикующими физиками отодвигается в сторону, и большая часть нормальных физиков не считает, что этот вопрос главный. С другой стороны, когда вы занимаетесь квантовой космологией, очень трудно от этого вопроса отделаться. И тогда возникает вопрос: что, сознание является просто функцией материи или отражением материи, или оно является условием существования всего мира или что-нибудь еще? И вопросы эти даже на простом уровне достаточно нетривиальны.
> 
> Приведу пример. Может быть, мой ответ будет слишком длинный, но он, может быть, того стоит. Был такой — недавно умер — Брайс Девитт, создатель квантовой космологии. Он придумал уравнение Уилера–Девитта, которое ему самому очень сильно не нравилось, поэтому он его называл уравнением Уилера, хотя Уилер его не выдумал. Смысл этого уравнения состоял в том, что есть уравнение квантовой механики: волновая функция Вселенной, ее производная пропорциональна гамильтониану Вселенной умножить на эту волновую функцию. Но, как я вам уже сегодня сказал, гамильтониан полной энергии всей Вселенной, при некотором определении — я скажу, что это такое, — в точности равен нулю. И тогда получается, что уравнение — вот это то, что он выдумал, — уравнение выглядит примерно так: производная волновой функции всей Вселенной... — вскоре будет ясно, зачем я это говорю... — производная волновой функции всей Вселенной равняется гамильтониану умножить на пси... Гамильтониан равняется нулю — значит, равняется нулю... То есть производная по времени от волновой функции всего равна нулю. Тем самым волновая функция всего не зависит от времени. А волновая функция — это то, что определяет вероятности всех событий. Я сейчас вам делаю доклад — зачем я это делаю-то? Ведь вероятность того, что произойдет, совершенно не зависит от того, что я скажу. Потому что волновая функция не зависит от времени. А как же это так? Вот мы записываем — вот вы записываете что-то там... А на самом деле нет никакой записи, потому что волновая функции Вселенной не зависит от времени...
> 
> И тогда Брайс Девитт, чтобы как-то ответить на этот вопрос, сказал: на самом деле мы никогда не задаем вопрос о Вселенной в целом. Мы задаем вопрос об остальной части Вселенной. Мы выделяем себя, разделяем Вселенную на две части — нас и всё остальное. Полная энергия всей Вселенной, включая нас, в точности равна нулю. А энергия-то mc2, наша энергия. Плюс, там, энергия всей остальной части Вселенной. Значит, если мы отделим себя от остальной части Вселенной, то гамильтониан всей остальной части Вселенной будет равняться минус mc2. То есть минус нашей массе. Волновая функция всей остальной части Вселенной будет зависеть от времени, потому что гамильтониан всей остальной части Вселенной не будет равен нулю. Эволюция возникает только по отношению к наблюдателю. Нету эволюции всей Вселенной. Есть эволюция наблюдаемой части Вселенной. После этого возникает вопрос: ну да, значит, что? Наблюдатель тогда ответственен за всю остальную Вселенную? Или существует просто пара «наблюдатель и вся Вселенная»?
> 
> Брайс Девитт боялся довести это дело до логического конца. И, как человек нормальный, он отвечал на этот вопрос так: «Но это не важно, что должен быть наблюдатель. Мы можем это дело ведь получить и автоматом. Автомат будет производить наблюдения, и тогда всё в порядке». Да, но кто будет наблюдать автомат? Поэтому где-то всё время в конечном счете сознание оказывается очень важным. Так было устроено всё развитие нашей науки — что считалось, что это неважно. Но в какой-то момент, когда вы осмысливаете всю Вселенную в целом, выясняется, что вы не можете сказать ничего осмысленного, не добавляя туда сознание. Если вы добавляете туда сознание, то возникает вопрос свободы воли... Без сознания свободы воли нет. Ни с учетом квантовой механики, ни без нее. Кажется, что мы имеем дело с чем-то очень-очень важным, о чём мы, в общем-то, не начали даже думать.
> 
> Я в свое время написал что-то на этот счет в последней главе моей книжки, которая была издана здесь, и когда я это дело написал, редактор на меня посмотрела и сказала: «Знаете что, я вам рекомендую: выбросьте вы это отсюда, потому что ваши коллеги перестанут вас уважать». Я сказал: «Но если я это выброшу, то я себя перестану уважать, а это для меня важнее». И я там оставил. Но, по счастью, никто не доходит до десятой главы, поэтому с уважением всё нормально. (Смех.) Но фактически это очень важная вещь — насчет сознания, насчет жизни. Мы изучаем Вселенную как модель для чего-то гораздо более важного. Мы хотим изучить себя, а мы изучаем наш дом. Достаточно интересно.


http://scisne.net/a-1075?pg=2

----------


## Абхиван

> Предполагаю, что если эти ребята окажутся правы и пространство - это всего лишь иллюзия, есть только время, то наверное они подготавливают приход Майтрейи, который скажет, что Будда Шакьямуни, конечно, был в курсе, что пространство - это иллюзия - даже не в буддийском, а в еще худшем смысле, - и есть только время, но решил не шокировать публику, она бы его просто не поняла. Но теперь, благодаря усилиям отечественных физиков, можно еще раз повернуть колесо Дхармы и провозгласить время, как единственную (относительную) реальность, без всяких там пространств.


Нет. Время - это иллюзия, а пространство обусловлено типом нашего тела с его органами чувств, если считать, что пространство определяется его содержимым т.е. наблюдаемыми объектами.

----------


## Georgiy

> Нет. Время - это иллюзия, а пространство обусловлено типом нашего тела с его органами чувств, если считать, что пространство определяется его содержимым т.е. наблюдаемыми объектами.


Судя по тому, как Линде ввел динамику во Вселенную, "вычтя" из нее тело наблюдателя, то в этой модели - да. Время как-то ... искусственно появляется вместе с наблюдающим за Вселенной телом наблюдателя.  :Smilie: 

Или другими словами, как только физики, космологи научатся наблюдать за Вселенной вместе с собой, т.е. включат в физику/космологию еще и (как минимум собственное) сознание с собственными телами, то ... в смысле Вселенная тут же перестанет эволюционировать, волновая функция Вселенной в уравнении Уилера - ДеВитта перестанет зависеть от времени   :Smilie:  Ну или если не перестанет, то они поймут, что есть более серьезные наблюдатели в этой Вселенной, чем они  :Smilie:

----------


## Абхиван

> Во, красота! Андрей Линде после своей лекции в ФИАНе о мультиверсе (см. тему "Мультиверс") отвечает на вопросы и показывает, откуда в квантовой космологии может взяться сознание, _неразрывно связанное со временем_.


Время создается тем сознанием, которое не может полностью зафиксировать свое восприятие на наблюдаемом объекте. Оно постоянно отвлекается на воображаемые объекты, теряя при этом восприятие чувственно воспринимаемого объекта. В итоге получается набор чередующихся чувственно и умственно воспринимаемых объектов, при этом ранее ( до момента отвлечения ) чувственно воспринятые объекты становятся элементами памяти. Сопоставляя реально наблюдаемому объекту элемент памяти т.е. событие взятое из памяти, человек создает время. Время становится способом упорядочивания событий и используется как мера изменения событий, как мера движения. Если человек реально наблюдаемому событию ( объекту наблюдения ) ничего, взятое из памяти, не сопоставляет, то и время он не создает. Находится в чистом созерцании, в котором время не существует. Обычный человек находиться в наблюдении без отвлечений не может. Его восприятие есть смесь фрагментированных наблюдений и отвлечений на умозрительные объекты.
Если такого человека спросить, где в данный момент находится его восприятие, на чувственно воспринимаемом объекте или на умозрительном, он ответит, что немного на том и немного на этом, в какие-то моменты преобладают чувственные наблюдения, а в какие-то умозрительные, поэтому можно говорить только о вероятности нахождения моего восприятия ( сознания ) в том или ином виде наблюдения.
 Физики убрав наблюдателя из изучаемого ими мира, пришли к тому, что мир без наблюдателя стал вести себя как сознание человека. Если зафиксировать частицу в пространстве, то ее импульс, т.е. производная от времени, становится неопределимым. Это как раз тот случай, который я описал выше ( наблюдение без отвлечений ). Если зафиксировать импульс ( производную, функцию от времени ), то координата становится неопределимой. Этой ситуации, если вернуться к наблюдателю от мира без наблюдателя, будет соответствовать случай, когда человек полностью погружается в свои размышления и перестает воспринимать мир с помощью органов чувств. А между этими двумя крайностями лежит весь спектор наблюдений, вычисляемый только с некоторой вероятностью. Вот и вся квантовая механика. Не мир квантуется, а наше восприятие фрагментируется отвлечениями ( на умозрительные объекты ). А смена знака времени с плюса на минус и движение частицы в прошлое, описываемое пропагатором с отрицательным знаком, есть удаление в глубины памяти ранее реально наблюдаемого события. Не частица движется в прошлое, а память наполняется новыми событиями, сдвигая при этом ранее наблюдаемое событие в глубь памяти т.е. в прошлое. 
 Ну, как-то так я понимаю проблему времени в современной физике.

----------

Виктор О (21.11.2016)

----------


## Харуказе

Вспомнил цитату из книги Мингьюра Ринпоче "Будда и мозг":
"Теперь представьте себе, что вы смотрите на материальный объект через микроскоп. Вы могли бы резонно ожидать, что, постепенно повышая увеличение микроскопа, вы будете видеть более чёткое и ясное изображение фундаментальной структуры объекта. Однако на самом деле происходит совершенно обратное. Когда мы приближаемся к такой степени увеличения, при которой начинаем видеть отдельные
атомы, мир начинает выглядеть всё более и более размытым и нам приходится отказываться от большинства правил классической физики. Это мир квантовой механики, в котором, как было сказано ранее, субатомные частицы колеблются и вибрируют всеми возможными способами, возникая и исчезая с всё возрастающей частотой.
Продолжая повышать увеличение так, чтобы можно было видеть всё меньшие и меньшие расстояния, мы в конце концов обнаруживаем, что сами пространство и время
начинают колебаться — пространство создаёт тонкие петли и кривые, которые появляются и исчезают с непостижимой быстротой. Это происходит в чрезвычайно
мелких масштабах, которые так же малы по сравнению с атомом, как атом по сравнению с Солнечной системой. Это состояние было названо физиками «пространственно-временной пеной». Представьте себе пену для бритья, которая выглядит гладкой на расстоянии, но состоит из миллионов мелких пузырьков. Возможно, более подходящей аналогией для этого состояния будет интенсивно
кипящая вода. При ещё более коротких пространственных и временных масштабах выкипает сама вода и пространство и время теряют смысл. На этом этапе сама
физика начинает колебаться, поскольку изучение материи, энергии, движения и их взаимосвязи друг с другом невозможно формулировать без соотнесения со временем.
И здесь физики признают, что не имеют понятия, как описывать то, что осталось. Это состояние буквально включает в себя все возможности за пределами пространства и времени."

----------


## Абхиван

> Вспомнил цитату из книги Мингьюра Ринпоче "Будда и мозг":
> "Теперь представьте себе, что вы смотрите на материальный объект через микроскоп. Вы могли бы резонно ожидать, что, постепенно повышая увеличение микроскопа, вы будете видеть более чёткое и ясное изображение фундаментальной структуры объекта. Однако на самом деле происходит совершенно обратное. Когда мы приближаемся к такой степени увеличения, при которой начинаем видеть отдельные
> атомы, мир начинает выглядеть всё более и более размытым и нам приходится отказываться от большинства правил классической физики. Это мир квантовой механики, в котором, как было сказано ранее, субатомные частицы колеблются и вибрируют всеми возможными способами, возникая и исчезая с всё возрастающей частотой.
> Продолжая повышать увеличение так, чтобы можно было видеть всё меньшие и меньшие расстояния, мы в конце концов обнаруживаем, что сами пространство и время
> начинают колебаться — пространство создаёт тонкие петли и кривые, которые появляются и исчезают с непостижимой быстротой. Это происходит в чрезвычайно
> мелких масштабах, которые так же малы по сравнению с атомом, как атом по сравнению с Солнечной системой. Это состояние было названо физиками «пространственно-временной пеной». Представьте себе пену для бритья, которая выглядит гладкой на расстоянии, но состоит из миллионов мелких пузырьков. Возможно, более подходящей аналогией для этого состояния будет интенсивно
> кипящая вода. При ещё более коротких пространственных и временных масштабах выкипает сама вода и пространство и время теряют смысл. На этом этапе сама
> физика начинает колебаться, поскольку изучение материи, энергии, движения и их взаимосвязи друг с другом невозможно формулировать без соотнесения со временем.
> И здесь физики признают, что не имеют понятия, как описывать то, что осталось. Это состояние буквально включает в себя все возможности за пределами пространства и времени."


Микромир отличается от макромира тем, что последний люди видят, а первый - нет. Микромир не увидеть ни с помощью микроскопа, как в приведенной Вами цитате, ни с помощью современных установок по исследованию физики частиц, физики высоких энергий. Микромир домысливают. Он существует только в наших умозрительных представлениях и принципы его устройства точно такие же, как и принципы нашего мышления и восприятия, обусловленного этим мышлением.
Физикам кажется, что они исследуют материю. На самом же дели, они исследуют себя ( очень странным образом ).

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.07.2016)

----------


## Абхиван

> Судя по тому, как Линде ввел динамику во Вселенную, "вычтя" из нее тело наблюдателя, то в этой модели - да. Время как-то ... искусственно появляется вместе с наблюдающим за Вселенной телом наблюдателя. 
> 
> Или другими словами, как только физики, космологи научатся наблюдать за Вселенной вместе с собой, т.е. включат в физику/космологию еще и (как минимум собственное) сознание с собственными телами, то ... в смысле Вселенная тут же перестанет эволюционировать, волновая функция Вселенной в уравнении Уилера - ДеВитта перестанет зависеть от времени   Ну или если не перестанет, то они поймут, что есть более серьезные наблюдатели в этой Вселенной, чем они


Сознание в физику " вшили " уже довольно давно. Это сделал А. Эйнштейн, когда он проанализировал понятие одновременности и устранил произвол вносимый человеком ( наблюдателем ) в определение одновременных событий. После этого сознание человека оказалось присутствующим сокрытым образом в физической теории. Потом эту теорию ( спец.теор.относительности ) соединили с квантовой теорией и получили наличие античастицы для каждой частицы. 
 Возвращаясь от частиц к человеку и его сознанию, попробуйте ответить на вопрос: " чему в сознании человека соответствует античастица? ". В общем-то, я уже дал ответ на этот вопрос, когда писал о движении античастицы в прошлое, о движении назад во времени, при движении соответствующей ей частицы вперед во времени.

----------


## Georgiy

> Сознание в физику " вшили " уже довольно давно. Это сделал А. Эйнштейн, когда он проанализировал понятие одновременности и устранил произвол вносимый человеком ( наблюдателем ) в определение одновременных событий. После этого сознание человека оказалось присутствующим сокрытым образом в физической теории.


Нет проблем, вы можете как угодно трактовать какие угодно физические теории на предмет "сокрытого" в них сознания.  :Smilie: 

Глянул сейчас на уравнение Уилера-ДеВитта, второй раз уже не буду смотреть: букаф там очень много всяких, - но самое, на мой взгляд, главное - очевидно практически навскидку. Оно действительно не зависит от времени (и пространственных координат!) и Линде решал реально существующую для этого уравнения (подхода) проблему. Понятно, что развивающие этот подход физики решают ее иначе, без никому непонятного сознания, наблюдателя. 

В конце приведенной выше цитаты из ответов на вопросы после лекции в ФИАНе Линде говорит, что редактор предложила ему убрать эту идею из  его книги, а то коллеги его уважать перестанут. Линде - молодец, ему все равно, что о нем подумают коллеги.  :Smilie:  

Главное же в том, что проблема независимости от времени (и пространственных координат) есть и ее надо как-то решать, как есть проблема редукции волновой функции в КМ, для решения которой Вигнер и фон Нейман в свое время предложили сознание экспериментатора.

Вывод: для того, чтобы в физику можно было "втиснуть" сознание, нужна какая-то ее внутренняя проблема, возникающая в силу внутренней логики теории, без всякого сознания. В КМ - это редукция волновой функции, а в уравнении Уилера-ДеВитта независимость его от времени (и пространственных координат).

----------


## Абхиван

> Нет проблем, вы можете как угодно трактовать какие угодно физические теории на предмет "сокрытого" в них сознания. 
> 
> Глянул сейчас на уравнение Уилера-ДеВитта, второй раз уже не буду смотреть: букаф там очень много всяких, - но самое, на мой взгляд, главное - очевидно практически навскидку. Оно действительно не зависит от времени (и пространственных координат!) и Линде решал реально существующую для этого уравнения (подхода) проблему. Понятно, что развивающие этот подход физики решают ее иначе, без никому непонятного сознания, наблюдателя. 
> 
> В конце приведенной выше цитаты из ответов на вопросы после лекции в ФИАНе Линде говорит, что редактор предложила ему убрать эту идею из  его книги, а то коллеги его уважать перестанут. Линде - молодец, ему все равно, что о нем подумают коллеги.  
> 
> Главное же в том, что проблема независимости от времени (и пространственных координат) есть и ее надо как-то решать, как есть проблема редукции волновой функции в КМ, для решения которой Вигнер и фон Нейман в свое время предложили сознание экспериментатора.
> 
> Вывод: для того, чтобы в физику можно было "втиснуть" сознание, нужна какая-то ее внутренняя проблема, возникающая в силу внутренней логики теории, без всякого сознания. В КМ - это редукция волновой функции, а в уравнении Уилера-ДеВитта независимость его от времени (и пространственных координат).


Концептуальное сознание, воспринимая и описывая реальность, всегда будет создавать пространственно-временные соотношения. Попытка описать мир без использования этих соотношений равносильна попытке воспринять мир более глубоким и глобальным сознанием т.е. неконцептуальным сознанием. Физика, продвигаясь от классической физике к современной, проходит тот же путь, который прошла буддийская философия.

----------


## Georgiy

> Концептуальное сознание, воспринимая и описывая реальность, всегда будет создавать пространственно-временные соотношения. Попытка описать мир без использования этих соотношений равносильна попытке воспринять мир более глубоким и глобальным сознанием т.е. неконцептуальным сознанием. Физика, продвигаясь от классической физике к современной, проходит тот же путь, который прошла буддийская философия.


Из того, что я понял за один просмотр миниматериала об уравнении Уилера-ДеВитта, припоминаю, что аргументом функции состояния является метрика, а не пространственные координаты и время, как скажем у волновой функции в уравнении Шредингера. Это в общем-то и понятно, потому что никому не интересны локальные координаты и время когда описывается Вселенная целиком. Распределение масс в ней (метрика) - это главное. Но тем не менее, если посмотреть глыбже и ширше, то все равно Вселенная находится в некоем суперпупермеганафиг пространстве. "Пена Уилера" Вселенных-пузырей пенится в некоем пространстве. Но это, наверное, нерожденно-самонастоящее-коренное суперпупер пространство.  :Smilie:

----------


## Абхиван

> Из того, что я понял за один просмотр миниматериала об уравнении Уилера-ДеВитта, припоминаю, что аргументом функции состояния является метрика, а не пространственные координаты и время, как скажем у волновой функции в уравнении Шредингера. Это в общем-то и понятно, потому что никому не интересны локальные координаты и время когда описывается Вселенная целиком. Распределение масс в ней (метрика) - это главное. Но тем не менее, если посмотреть глыбже и ширше, то все равно Вселенная находится в некоем суперпупермеганафиг пространстве. "Пена Уилера" Вселенных-пузырей пенится в некоем пространстве. Но это, наверное, нерожденно-самонастоящее-коренное суперпупер пространство.


Возможно, это цепляние за идею пространства.

Например, идея существования энергетического вакуума - это претензия на обнаружение того, что находится за пределами пространства-времени, а пограничные состояния и его возбуждения в виде частиц и дырок - это наша физика ( физика изучаемая концептуальным сознанием ), для описания которой вводят время, пространство, массу, метрику и т.д., короче, все, что описывается СРТ-симметрией.

----------

Won Soeng (19.11.2016)

----------


## Georgiy

Андрей Линде игнорированием отношения своих коллег в связи с решением проблемы времени (пространства) в уравнении Уилера-ДеВитта введением наблюдателя взбодрил меня на то, чтобы напомнить самую классическую классику физики, а именно, как физики исключают себя из классической физики? В теме «Время» это интересно потому, что в этом процессе самоисключения физиков из физики время и пространство естественным образом и по существу участвуют.

Зачем физикам исключать себя из своей физики, понятно: они хотят исследовать законы Природы, а не какую-то фигню на постном масле, которую кто-то где-то и когда-то намерял. Объект исследования обязан быть объективным, не подверженным влияниям субъекта. Иначе кто даст $10 млрд на БАК и еще 10 раз по столько же на его продолжения, которые уже обсуждаются?  :Smilie: 

Из классической физики, т.е. в первую очередь из божественных законов Ньютона сам Ньютон исключен известным божественным способом. Наблюдатель в классической физике – это система координат, система отсчета. Независимость, инвариантность законов Природы от наблюдателя – это их инвариантность относительно изменения системы отсчета, системы координат, т.е. при переходе от одного наблюдателя к другому.

Как известно, уравнения Ньютона (ma = F, F в частности может быть сильной тяготения Ньютона) – это обыкновенные дифференциальные уравнения второго порядка. Вспоминая из школьной программы математики определения первой и второй производных, моментально получаем, что уравнения не реагируют, инварианты не только на замены типа x1=x+x0 (сдвиг в пространстве), t1=t+t0 (сдвиг во времени), где x0 и t0 – константы, но и относительно знаменитых преобразований Галилея x1=x+vt, где v – скорость равномерного прямолинейного движения. С последним в классической электродинамике, в уравнениях Максвелла дела обстоят плохо, т.к. это дифференциальные уравнения в частных производных _первого порядка_. Но нам это и не нужно.  

Что дает инвариантность уравнений Ньютона (читай – законов физики) относительно сдвигов во времени и в пространстве? 

Это ведь самые простые изменения системы координат, системы отсчета, т.е. наблюдателя. Это в то же время фундаментальное требование воспроизводимости экспериментальных результатов. Если у наблюдателя Х некий эксперимент дал некий результат сегодня и в Москве, то инвариантность законов физики относительно сдвигов в пространстве и по времени (при прочих равных условиях) гарантирует, что наблюдатель Y получит тот же результат завтра (сдвиг по времени) и в Мухосранске или Новосибирске (сдвиг по пространству). 

Свершилось, физики исключены из классической физики! Но какой ценой? 

Как мы помним из обсуждения на предыдущих страницах темы у нас есть теорема Нетер, которая дает нам из наличия симметрий (инвариантности уравнений относительно группы некоторых преобразований) законы сохранения. Независимость от, инвариантность относительно сдвигов по времени или однородность времени дает закон сохранения энергии. А независимость от, инвариантность относительно сдвигов в пространстве дает закон сохранения импульса. (Инвариантность уравнений Ньютона относительно преобразований Галилея порождает гигантскую тему инерциальных систем отсчета, но она нам тут не нужно, достаточно сдвигов по времени и пространству).

Итак, мы хотели исключить классического наблюдателя из классической физики, хотели, чтобы (при прочих равных) результаты экспериментов воспроизводились в разных местах и в разное время. Это автоматически вводит однородность времени и однородность пространства, почти автоматически - законы сохранения энергии и импульса! В замкнутой системе, конечно.

----------


## Абхиван

> Андрей Линде игнорированием отношения своих коллег в связи с решением проблемы времени (пространства) в уравнении Уилера-ДеВитта введением наблюдателя взбодрил меня на то, чтобы напомнить самую классическую классику физики, а именно, как физики исключают себя из классической физики? В теме «Время» это интересно потому, что в этом процессе самоисключения физиков из физики время и пространство естественным образом и по существу участвуют.
> 
> Зачем физикам исключать себя из своей физики, понятно: они хотят исследовать законы Природы, а не какую-то фигню на постном масле, которую кто-то где-то и когда-то намерял. Объект исследования обязан быть объективным, не подверженным влияниям субъекта. Иначе кто даст $10 млрд на БАК и еще 10 раз по столько же на его продолжения, которые уже обсуждаются? 
> 
> Из классической физики, т.е. в первую очередь из божественных законов Ньютона сам Ньютон исключен известным божественным способом. Наблюдатель в классической физике – это система координат, система отсчета. Независимость, инвариантность законов Природы от наблюдателя – это их инвариантность относительно изменения системы отсчета, системы координат, т.е. при переходе от одного наблюдателя к другому.
> 
> Как известно, уравнения Ньютона (ma = F, F в частности может быть сильной тяготения Ньютона) – это обыкновенные дифференциальные уравнения второго порядка. Вспоминая из школьной программы математики определения первой и второй производных, моментально получаем, что уравнения не реагируют, инварианты не только на замены типа x1=x+x0 (сдвиг в пространстве), t1=t+t0 (сдвиг во времени), где x0 и t0 – константы, но и относительно знаменитых преобразований Галилея x1=x+vt, где v – скорость равномерного прямолинейного движения. С последним в классической электродинамике, в уравнениях Максвелла дела обстоят плохо, т.к. это дифференциальные уравнения в частных производных _первого порядка_. Но нам это и не нужно.  
> 
> Что дает инвариантность уравнений Ньютона (читай – законов физики) относительно сдвигов во времени и в пространстве? 
> ...


Почему наблюдатель был " вынесен за скобки " в классической физике, вполне понятно. Но остается вопрос, почему в классической физике это удалось сделать, а в современной появились проблемы связанные со временем.
 Инвариантность уравнений классической физики относительно времени и пространства стала возможной в силу одинаковости, схожести восприятия макрообъектов разными наблюдателями и за счет абсолютизации понятия времени, которое считалось полностью независимым от наблюдателя. При более детальном рассмотрении оказалось, что то, что кажется одновременным для разных наблюдателей, таковым не является. Но разбираться с вопросом, а что же такое время, не стали. Просто ввели процедуру синхронизации часов для устранения произвола в определении одновременных событий. Время осталось объективной реальностью, но зато физ.теория стала проявлять признаки субъективности. Дальше - больше. И теперь вопрос о времени встал очень остро.
" Оно действительно - объективная реальность или же оно - производная от наблюдателя, причем такая производная, которая требует детального рассмотрения психической, умственной деятельности наблюдателя?"
Если ум человека создает время, то этот же ум может и прекратить такую деятельность, может остановить или вообще аннулировать время. А как же тогда будет вести себя " объективная реальность ", существующая, в представлениях физиков, независимо от наблюдателя? Мне кажется, что именно такие вопросы сейчас должны возникать в умах физиков. Судя по тому, что Вы пишете, они и возникают. В физ.теорию вводят сознание. Натуралисты-объективисты вынуждены слегка сместиться в сторону идеалистов-субъективистов.

----------


## Georgiy

> В физ.теорию вводят сознание. Натуралисты-объективисты вынуждены слегка сместиться в сторону идеалистов-субъективистов.


Если вы до конца прочитали большую цитату из ответов на вопросы Линде после лекции в ФИАНе, которую я привел выше, то вы заметили, что в своей книге он описал введение наблюдателя в уравнения Уилера-ДеВитта, несмотря на то, что его коллеги перестанут его уважать. Коллеги не перестали после этого уважать Линде, наверное, восприняли его пассаж, как курьез, простительный для крупного космолога.

Если бы вы были знакомы с книгами сэра Роджера Пенроуза по проблеме "сознание и физика", то вы бы знали, что КМ прекрасно работает "для всех практических нужд" и поэтому большинство физиков совершенно не волнирует неполнота КМ, в которой нет сознания.

Если бы вы внимательно, вдумчиво читали мой текст, который процитировали, то вы бы не написал то, что я процитировал.

Повторяю ключевой аргумент еще раз. Если бы в физике было сознание, если бы для квантовых измерений был важен наблюдатель, то никто и никогда бы не дал физикам $10 млрд долларов на БАК, а также еще 100 раз по столько на последующие ускорители.

Поэтому вы написали чушь, никто в физику всерьез сознание еще не вводит.

----------


## Крусс

Как то проводил эксперименты над временем вроде как глупость...... стою на дороге смотрю на указатель метров так 200 от себя ну и говорю себе - блин я же там уже есть и стою там уже и смотрю в эту сторону и думаю о том, о чем думаю сейчас в прошлом. далее я прихожу к этому укозателю и удостовериваюсь в том что предположил. следствие отложено во времени вроде как, но что то тут не так. Я развертываю конфету возле укозателя и говорю себе вот она на ладони, но ведь ее уже нет. что это такое до сих пор понять не могу и ответ вроде есть и его нет истины самой.

----------


## Georgiy

Хотел посмотреть в поисковике "Де Витт время наблюдатель", т.е. что-то еще, более подробное чем та цитата из ответов на вопросы Линде, в результате выкатилась работа

*В.Д. Эрекаев
Проблема времени в квантовой гравитации и квантовой космологии.*

Вадентин Данилович Эрекаев - доцент кафедры философии МФТИ ("замаскированная" ссылка идет на сайт МФТИ), к.ф.н., преподает в МФТИ философию науки, эта стья вышла в сборнике в 2013 г., т.е. свежая.

Оглавление.

1.	Некоторые новые свойства времени в современной космологии
2.	Уравнение Уилера-деВитта
3.	Время в квантовой гравитации и планковской космологии
4.	Программа построения неметрической физики
5.	Программа «Физика без времени»

Концовка вводной части




> В данной работе на основе материала современной физики будет показано, что мы стоим, по существу, перед нарождающимися двумя программами в фундаментальной физике: программой создания неметрической физики и программой построения физики без времени.



*PS* В пункте об уравнении Уилера-ДеВитта и проблеме времени во Вселенной возникающей в связи с этим подходом, он пишет о наблюдателе, как писал Линде (см. цитату выше), он отмечает, что введение квантового демиурга (кто наблюдает Вселенную, в которой есть эволюция?) концептуально затруднительно...

----------


## Абхиван

> Если бы вы внимательно, вдумчиво читали мой текст, который процитировали, то вы бы не написал то, что я процитировал.
> 
> Повторяю ключевой аргумент еще раз. Если бы в физике было сознание, если бы для квантовых измерений был важен наблюдатель, то никто и никогда бы не дал физикам $10 млрд долларов на БАК, а также еще 100 раз по столько на последующие ускорители.
> 
> Поэтому вы написали чушь, никто в физику всерьез сознание еще не вводит.


Я написал не чушь, а просто неудачно выразил свою мысль. Предложение - " В физ.теорию вводят сознание." - можно заменить на следующее: " При осмыслении физ.теории начинают вспоминать о сознании ". Но это ровным счетом ничего не меняет. Смысл остается прежним.

Ваш ключевой аргумент неуместен на буддийском форуме. Я стал здесь излагать свои взгляды не для того, чтобы Вам или кому-нибудь еще из физиков помочь получить грант. Взгляды физиков мне известны и понятны. Но здесь - не форум физиков. Люди собравшиеся здесь преследуют другие цели. Учитывая это и помня об этих " других целях ", я и излагал свои мысли. Если Вы не нашли в этом изложении ничего полезного для себя, ... что ж, не буду Вас больше беспокоить. К тому же, за последние два дня я израсходовал весь свой годовой лимит сообщений.
Задерживаться подолгу на форуме мне не полезно. Счастливо оставаться.

----------


## Georgiy

> Я написал не чушь, а просто неудачно выразил свою мысль. Предложение - " В физ.теорию вводят сознание." - можно заменить на следующее: " При осмыслении физ.теории начинают вспоминать о сознании ". Но это ровным счетом ничего не меняет. Смысл остается прежним.


Это не неудачно выраженная мысль, а две разных мысли.  Одно дело "вводят" и совсем другое - "вспоминают".

У меня годовой лимит сообщений на БФ пока не закончился, поэтому вы отдыхайте, а я пойду дальше и посмотрю, кто именно вспоминает о сознании в случае уравнения Уилера-ДеВитта. Концептуальный обзор В.Д.Эрекаева нам тут в помощь и от него удобно снова обратиться к Линде, но к другой его работе

Линде А.Д. Инфляция, квантовая космология и антропный принцип.
http://www.astronet.ru/db/msg/1181084/node0.html

В цитате речь идет о парадоксе уравнения Уилера-ДеВитта, которое дает независимость от времени функции состояния всей Вселенной, получается, что во Вселенной как бы нет времени, что делать?




> Решение этого парадокса, предложенное Брюсом де Виттом, достаточно поучительно (DeWitt, 1967). Понятие эволюции неприменимо ко вселенной в целом, так как нет ни одного внешнего по отношению к ней наблюдателя, так же как нет часов, не принадлежащих ей. Более того, нас на самом деле интересует не то, почему вселенная в целом эволюционирует, мы просто пытаемся объяснить наши экспериментальные данные. Потому правильным вопросом будет: почему мы видимвселенную эволюционирующей именно так? Для того, чтобы на него ответить, надо сначала поделить вселенную на две главные части - наблюдателя с его часами и измерительными приборами и остальную вселенную. Тогда можно показать, что волновая функция всей остальной вселенной зависит от состояния часов наблюдателя, что есть от его "времени". Эта зависимость от времени в некотором смысле объективна: результаты, полученные различными (макроскопическими) наблюдателями, живущими в одном и том же квантовом состоянии вселенной и пользующимися достаточно хорошими (макроскопическими) приборами будут совпадать.
> 
> Как видно, без введения наблюдателя вселенная оказывается мертвой и не эволюционирующей со временем. Это показывает необычно важную роль, играемую понятием наблюдателя в квантовой космологии. Джон Уилер подчеркнул сложность ситуации, заменив слово наблюдатель на участник и введя понятие вселенной, наблюдающей саму себя.


Итак, о наблюдателе в уравнении Уилера-ДеВитта вспоминают его отцы-основатели, стало быть об этом знают все, кто им интересуется. Но что дальше? 

Дальше Линде пишет:



> Большую часть времени, обсуждая квантовую космологию, мы можем оставаться полностью в рамках чисто физических категорий, рассматривая наблюдателя просто как механизм и не задаваясь вопросом, есть ли у него сознание и чувствует ли он что-либо в процессе измерений. Это приближение вполне достаточно для многих практических задач, однако нельзя исключать возможности того, что последовательное избежание понятия сознания в квантовой космологии может привести к искусственному сужению области нашего рассмотрения.


Мне эта ситуация напоминает оценку проблемы редукции волновой функции, данную сэром Роджером Пенроузом в его книгах, посвященных проблеме «физика и сознание» (уравнение Уилера-ДеВитта он в них не упоминает, ему хватило человеческого сознания): «для всех практических нужд» КМ прекрасно работает, а ее концептуальная неполнота из-за проблемы сознания физиков ни разу не волнирует.  :Smilie: 

Интересно, что В.Д. Эрекаев оппонирует Уилеру и полагает, что 



> Но замена наблюдателя на участника здесь, на наш взгляд, не достаточна. В квантовой механике наблюдатель не просто участник, он приготавливает квантово-механическую систему, т.е. в данном случае – Вселенную, и в этом смысле его можно рассматривать в качестве малого квантового демиурга. Однако осуществление подобной процедуры даже в чисто в концептуальном плане представляется крайне проблематичным


Приехали. 

Построение квантовой космологии подводит космологов к Брахме с Вишну? Брахма творит вселенную, а Вишну ее поддерживает, по-моему, эта его функция очень похожа на описанного выше «малого квантового демиурга», благодаря которому во Вселенной появляется динамика, эволюция. Ясный перец, что ни один из космологов не становится вишнуитом от того, что уравнение Уилера-ДеВитта для введения в него времени нуждается в наблюдателе. Причина все та же, как и с редукцией волновой функции в КМ: «для всех практических нужд» можно и без него обойтись.  :Smilie:  Линде:




> В то же время для многих практических задач можно рассматривать наблюдателя просто как некоторый механизм , что, возможно, отчасти снимет концептуальную остроту.


Стиль космологов мне напоминает стиль буддистов. Ни те, ни другие не имеют ни малейшего отношения к сотворению Вселенной, в которой живут. Тем не менее первые позволяют себе полагать, что «для всех практических нужд» Вишну можно заменить механизмом, а вторые – что они что-то соображают в том, как на самом деле устроены боги. Тоже некие механизЬмы из них делают.  :Smilie: 





> Ваш ключевой аргумент неуместен на буддийском форуме.Я стал здесь излагать свои взгляды не для того, чтобы Вам или кому-нибудь еще из физиков помочь получить грант. Взгляды физиков мне известны и понятны.


Это очень странная мысль из разряда «сделайте нам красиво». Дело не в грантах, а в средствах на БАК, от которого ждут того, что "есть на самом деле", а не результатов влияния экспериментаторов на исследуемый процесс.

И вам всех благ.

----------

Дондог (28.07.2016)

----------


## Georgiy

> Как то проводил эксперименты над временем вроде как глупость...... стою на дороге смотрю на указатель метров так 200 от себя ну и говорю себе - блин я же там уже есть и стою там уже и смотрю в эту сторону и думаю о том, о чем думаю сейчас в прошлом. далее я прихожу к этому укозателю и удостовериваюсь в том что предположил. следствие отложено во времени вроде как, но что то тут не так. Я развертываю конфету возле укозателя и говорю себе вот она на ладони, но ведь ее уже нет. что это такое до сих пор понять не могу и ответ вроде есть и его нет истины самой.


мастер дзен Кацуки Секида в своей книге "Zen training: methods and philosophy" описывал такой случай. Он стоял около прудика в ожидании приятеля и как всегда медитировал. В какой-то момент картина с прудиком и мостиком изменилась и по мостику пошли люди, вооруженные и одетые как японские солдаты 15 века. К приходу приятеля все вернулось на свои места. Кацуки Секида никак не комментировал этот эпизод, только описал его...

----------

Дондог (28.07.2016), Шуньшунь (01.10.2016)

----------


## Абхиван

> Это очень странная мысль из разряда «сделайте нам красиво». Дело не в грантах, а в средствах на БАК, от которого ждут того, что "есть на самом деле", а не результатов влияния экспериментаторов на исследуемый процесс.
> 
> И вам всех благ.


Вы приписали мне то, чего я даже и не рассматривал, поэтому отвечу.

Теория косвенных измерений и влияние наблюдателя на процесс измерения в квантовой механике к обсуждаемой здесь теме вообще не имеет отношения. 

 Сознание наблюдателя – это не то, что вносит произвол в эксперимент и влияет на точность измерения, а это то, что объясняет, почему о Вселенной существующей во времени т.е. эволюционирующей можно говорить только при наличии наблюдателя.
Если же наблюдателя не выделить из Вселенной, то и об ее существовании, развитии во времени говорить невозможно. Вселенная эволюционирует только при условии, что она ( без наблюдателя ) есть объект по отношению к субъекту ( наблюдателю ). Из этого вовсе не следует вывод, что наблюдатель является демиургом. Для буддистов демиургом вселенной является карма. Причем не какая-то там отвлеченная карма, а та карма, которая порождает соответствующее кармическое вИдение или сансарное видение. Эта общая для всех людей карма, поэтому они воспринимают Вселенную одинаково. Но это не значит, что существует какая-то независимая от наблюдателя ( самосущая ) Вселенная, на которую смотрят люди и видят одно и то же. Ученые-материалисты и буддисты придерживающиеся взглядов философской школы Вайбхашика допускают существование такой Вселенной, но буддисты Махаяны говорят только о кармическом видении Вселенной, а не о самосущей Вселенной. Порождает такое видение Вселенной заблуждающееся сознание. Оно же, кстати, и порождает пространственно-временные соотношения, о которых мы уже говорили. Избавление от заблуждений ведет к исправлению видения, причем в некоторых случаях к настолько кардинальному, что изменяется и тело человека. Достигается реализация радужного тела после смерти или тела пустой формы во время практики, при этом физическое тело полностью исчезает. Характеристикой физического тела является его масса. Она же ставит его в один ряд с другими массивными объектами Вселенной. Говорить о массе радужного тела или тела пустой формы не приходится, поэтому оно будет стаять в одном ряду с объектами совсем другой некармической Вселенной, если о такой Вселенной вообще можно вести речь. Масса, кстати, как раз указывает на наличие кармы и следовательно на наличие у существа кармического видения Вселенной ( сансары ).
Вы удивлялись и задавались вопросом, о каком наблюдателе может идти речь в случае ранней Вселенной, когда живой материи еще не существовало. Ученые-материалисты считают, что сознание появляется на определенном этапе эволюции Вселенной, а значит никакого сознания на этапе ранней Вселенной существовать не может, значит нет никакого наблюдателя, значит его невозможно выделить из Вселенной, а такая Вселенная по уравнению Уилера-ДеВитта не эволюционирует. Все тупик. Материалистическое мировоззрение нужно менять или объявлять данное уравнение ошибочным. Для идеалистов и буддистов Махаяны здесь нет никакого противоречия. Изначальное сознание ( 9-е сознание Йогачаров ) – изначально. Более того, эволюционирующую Вселенную, которую изучают физики и строят предположения о ее прошлом и будущем, порождает омраченное, заблуждающееся сознание, которое согласно 12-ти членной цепи взаимозависимого происхождения воплощается в тело ( потом это тело взрослеет, человек получает образование, становится физиком и начинает исследовать Вселенную, не понимая, что на самом деле он исследует свое кармическое видение, общее для данного класса существ ).
 Я Вам уже писал, что физика в своем развитии проходит тот же путь, который прошла буддийская философия, с одним отличием – первые изучают внешний мир, а вторые – человека. Про классическую физику и вайбхашику мы уже говорили, о физической саутрантике я писал, но Вы, кажется этого не поняли, сейчас физика подходит к своей виджнянаваде и пытается перешагнуть через субъект-объектную дихотомию. Своя мадхьямика, кстати, в физике уже существует.
Пока.

----------


## Georgiy

> ... Пока.


пока-пока

----------


## Georgiy

Надо отдать должное Эрекаеву, он ссылается не только на тех, кто укладывается в описываемую им схему, но и на оппонентов. Отмечая, что не все физики согласны с устранением времени из Вселенной, как это происходит в уравнении Уилера-ДеВитта, он ссылается (только) на Ли Смолина, который является не только известным физиком-теоретиком, но и активно пишет научпоп. Судя по его книгам, тема времени очень горячая, точнее говоря, его устранения из физики, против чего Смолин активно выступает. В 2014 опубликована на русском изданная на английском в 2013 г. книга

Возвращение времени
http://techlibrary.ru/b1/2z1n1p1m1j1...1o1j._2014.pdf

А в 2014 он в соавторстве публикует еще одну

THE SINGULAR UNIVERSE AND THE REALITY OF TIME
http://leesmolin.com/writings/the-si...ality-of-time/

разыгрывается нешуточная драма идей.

Но главное, что стало ясно - это наличие в космологии линии Уилера-Де Витта, где нечеловеческий наблюдатель связан со временем во Вселенной.

----------


## Aion

Американский физик Шон Кэрролл объяснил, почему время течет в сторону будущего, а не прошлого, хотя этому не противоречат общая теория относительности и квантовая механика — две фундаментальные физические теории.
Причина заключается во втором законе термодинамики, определяющем направление протекания процессов в тепловых системах. Согласно нему, течение времени согласовано с эволюцией системы от упорядоченного состояния к неупорядоченному. 

Природу времени объяснили на видео

----------

Фил (01.10.2016)

----------


## Пако

> Американский физик Шон Кэрролл объяснил, почему время течет в сторону будущего


Время течет в сторону прошлого, вы ж не из будущего воспоминания берете.

----------


## Aion

> Время течет в сторону прошлого, вы ж не из будущего воспоминания берете.


Из прошлого воспоминания берутся. Значит, из прошлого в сторону будущего течёт время.

----------


## Пако

> Из прошлого воспоминания берутся. Значит, из прошлого в сторону будущего течёт время.


Из прошлого берется все, что у вас есть, включая все книги про время.
Значит, вы из прошлого.

----------


## Фридегар

> Из прошлого воспоминания берутся. Значит, из прошлого в сторону будущего течёт время.


нет, это просто значит, что вы в настоящем сосредоточиваете сознание на прошлом.

----------

Крымский (09.10.2016)

----------


## Aion

> нет, это просто значит, что вы в настоящем сосредоточиваете сознание на прошлом.


Воспоминания не зависят от сосредоточения сознания на прошлом. Говорится же "нахлынули воспоминания".

----------


## Фридегар

> Воспоминания не зависят от сосредоточения сознания на прошлом. Говорится же "нахлынули воспоминания".


невозможно вообще что-то воспринять, не сосредоточившись на этом. 
Вообще, конечно, тема глубокая.

----------


## Aion

> невозможно вообще что-то воспринять, не сосредоточившись на этом.


Отнюдь. Общеизвестно, что большая часть воспринимаемого воспринимается бессознательно.

----------


## Фридегар

> Отнюдь. Общеизвестно, что большая часть воспринимаемого воспринимается бессознательно.


ну хорошо, да, воспринять можно, как приятное или не приятное. Но осмыслить - невозможно. Если речь идет о воспоминаниях, то осмыслить воспоминание невозможно не сосредоточившись на нем.

----------


## Aion

> Если речь идет о воспоминаниях, то осмыслить воспоминание невозможно не сосредоточившись на нем.


Спасибо, кэп!  :Smilie:

----------


## Виктор О

Прочитал тему, осмелюсь её оживить.




> Время создается тем сознанием, которое не может полностью зафиксировать свое восприятие на наблюдаемом объекте. Оно постоянно отвлекается на воображаемые объекты, теряя при этом восприятие чувственно воспринимаемого объекта. В итоге получается набор чередующихся чувственно и умственно воспринимаемых объектов, при этом ранее ( до момента отвлечения ) чувственно воспринятые объекты становятся элементами памяти. Сопоставляя реально наблюдаемому объекту элемент памяти т.е. событие взятое из памяти, человек создает время.


Если говорить о психологическом времени, то – вероятно – всё так и есть. Но в науке такое время малоприменимо, т. к. оно не универсально. В качестве универсального времени необходимо то, что мы с вами назвали бы «внешним» временем: сравнение своих ментальных процессов с некоторыми физическими процессами – чем более общими, тем лучше. Для каждого из нас внешнее время существует только как наше о нем представление – т. е. внешнее время определяется нашим внутренним временем. Но в ситуации изучения природы мы вынуждены признать первичным время внешнее и определять его, опираясь на общие процессы – типа движения планет и колебаний маятника.






> Микромир отличается от макромира тем, что последний люди видят, а первый - нет. Микромир не увидеть ни с помощью микроскопа, как в приведенной Вами цитате, ни с помощью современных установок по исследованию физики частиц, физики высоких энергий. Микромир домысливают. Он существует только в наших умозрительных представлениях и принципы его устройства точно такие же, как и принципы нашего мышления и восприятия, обусловленного этим мышлением.
> Физикам кажется, что они исследуют материю. На самом же дели, они исследуют себя ( очень странным образом ).


Добавлю, что понятие о домысливании микрообъектов смело можно распространить и на макрообъекты, и на все объекты вообще: во всех случаях у нас есть лишь собственные представления о реальности, а вовсе не сама реальность. То, что микромир кажется удивительным, а макро нет – это дело привычки. Если бы наше сознающее существо ютилось в планковских масштабах и могло бы непосредственно их наблюдать, то – полагаю – они не казалось бы нам чем-то не понятным. Микромир мы называли бы классическим и – обладая соответствующей логикой - не находили бы его странным. Скорее всего, мы полагали бы таковым статичный и детерменированный «большой» мир макрообъектов.




> Сознание в физику " вшили " уже довольно давно. Это сделал А. Эйнштейн, когда он проанализировал понятие одновременности и устранил произвол вносимый человеком ( наблюдателем ) в определение одновременных событий. После этого сознание человека оказалось присутствующим сокрытым образом в физической теории.


Насколько я могу судить, Эйнштейн сознание в физику не вшивал – он лишь показал равнозначность всех ИСО с наблюдателем в каждой из них в качестве детектора. Причем без наблюдателя можно и обойтись, ограничившись единственным физиком, который вообще ничего не наблюдает, а лишь работает с математическим аппаратом, получая результаты, которые мы можем понимать как релятивизм и устройство Вселенной.
То, что каждый наблюдатель режет собственную плоскость в пространстве времени, еще не обнаруживает его сознательной деятельности. Этим же (и даже более успешно!) занимается и любой камень, падающий с небес на Землю и называемый нами метеоритом.

----------


## Georgiy

В ожившей теме напоминаю об отечественных альтернативщиках, продолжающих идеи Козырева (субстанциональный подход к времени). 

Новые технологии на основе управления полем времени - Д. Павлов
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sHEkRNHBFU

ссылка взята отсюда
http://laiforum.ru/viewtopic.php?f=71&t=6528&start=60

Time - это Дмитрий Павлов.

----------


## Абхиван

> 1) Если говорить о психологическом времени, то – вероятно – всё так и есть. Но в науке такое время малоприменимо, т. к. оно не универсально. В качестве универсального времени необходимо то, что мы с вами назвали бы «внешним» временем: сравнение своих ментальных процессов с некоторыми физическими процессами – чем более общими, тем лучше. Для каждого из нас внешнее время существует только как наше о нем представление – т. е. внешнее время определяется нашим внутренним временем. Но в ситуации изучения природы мы вынуждены признать первичным время внешнее и определять его, опираясь на общие процессы – типа движения планет и колебаний маятника.
> 
> 2) Добавлю, что понятие о домысливании микрообъектов смело можно распространить и на макрообъекты, и на все объекты вообще: во всех случаях у нас есть лишь собственные представления о реальности, а вовсе не сама реальность. То, что микромир кажется удивительным, а макро нет – это дело привычки. Если бы наше сознающее существо ютилось в планковских масштабах и могло бы непосредственно их наблюдать, то – полагаю – они не казалось бы нам чем-то не понятным. Микромир мы называли бы классическим и – обладая соответствующей логикой - не находили бы его странным. Скорее всего, мы полагали бы таковым статичный и детерменированный «большой» мир макрообъектов.
> 
> 3) Насколько я могу судить, Эйнштейн сознание в физику не вшивал – он лишь показал равнозначность всех ИСО с наблюдателем в каждой из них в качестве детектора. Причем без наблюдателя можно и обойтись, ограничившись единственным физиком, который вообще ничего не наблюдает, а лишь работает с математическим аппаратом, получая результаты, которые мы можем понимать как релятивизм и устройство Вселенной.
> То, что каждый наблюдатель режет собственную плоскость в пространстве времени, еще не обнаруживает его сознательной деятельности. Этим же (и даже более успешно!) занимается и любой камень, падающий с небес на Землю и называемый нами метеоритом.


1) Не существует никакого внешнего времени. Если бы оно существовало, то мы его воспринимали бы нашими пятью органами чувств так же, как воспринимаем внешние объекты.
Есть наблюдатель, который упорядочивает наблюдаемые события. Для этого он вводит такое понятие, как время, и называет его мерой движения.

2) Нет. Так просто уничтожить различие между микро и макро мирами не получится. То, что Вы назвали " делом привычки ", закреплено физиологией наших физических тел. Макрообъкты мы воспринимаем нашими органами чувств. Этим они отличаются от якобы существующих микрообъектов. Только после того, как человек освободится от обусловленной нашей физиологией привычки воспринимать внешний мир как самостоятельно и независимо существующий, появится возможность воспринимать все истинно реальным ( образом ).
Чтобы воспринимать якобы существующий микромир тем способом, о котором Вы написали, мы должны были бы иметь микротела. Но и в этом случае, наше восприятие микромира было бы ошибочным. Таким же ошибочным, каким сейчас является наше восприятие макромира.

3) Вы не поняли, о чем я писал. Я писал о том, что в определении одновременных событий до Эйнштейна всегда был произвол. Каждый наблюдатель был в праве называть события одновременными, руководствуясь только тем, что ему ( наблюдателю ) это так видится. Без анализа ситуации и выяснения, действительно ли эти события одновременные или они нам только кажутся таковыми. Эйнштейн этот произвол убрал с помощью процедуры синхронизации часов световым сигналом. То есть Эйнштейн попытался сделать время чем-то независящим от наблюдателя. До этого время было зависимым от наблюдателя так, как от наблюдателя зависело то, какие события он посчитает одновременными. Казалось бы, вот оно торжество объективизма достигнуто. Время, которое на самом деле есть функция мыслящего наблюдателя т.е. понятие абсолютно субъективное, превратилось в объективную реальность.
Но зато теперь физ.теории, описывающие внешний ( неживой ) мир, с таким объективным временем стали воспроизводить особенности характерные для живого, мыслящего существа.
Например, приближаясь к удаленному объекту, который издалека кажется маленьким, мы замечаем, что этот объект увеличивается в размере, или, находясь в разных эмоциональных состояниях, человек замечает, что время течет по-разному - то замедляется, то ускоряется.
Такие же явления - изменение масштаба и времени - стала теперь воспроизводить и физическая теория, которая якобы абсолютна независима от особенностей устройства живого наблюдателя. Вот именно это я и назвал " вшиванием сознания в физику ".

----------

Дубинин (17.11.2016), Фил (17.11.2016)

----------


## Виктор О

Абхиван, спасибо за ответ. Поясню и свои размышления:

1) Нет ничего не только существующего, но и несуществующего тоже нет. В этом смысле моё «внешнее» время вовсе не проигрывает Вашему внутреннему. Время, пространство, материя и законы их движения-преобразования – всё это результат действия сознания: это категории рассудка. Вне рассудка нет вообще никаких категорий – по крайней мере, так мне кажется изнутри моей черепной коробки. Тем не менее в ходе своего развития, воспитания, социализации и т. п. мы обретаем так же и необходимость делить мир на Я и не Я. Оказавшись в позиции такого разделения, мы вынуждены признать, что для многих не_Я время такой же феномен, как и для единственного Я, а так же признать, что часы – как наблюдаемый мной процесс – всё же существуют не для меня одного и показывают нечто, что Я может назвать «внешнее время» (в качестве часов могут выступать суточные колебания, движения светил и т.п.). Ничего более глубокого про внешнее, "объективное" время я сказать не хочу.

2) Не вижу никакой зависимости между размером тел и объективностью их восприятия, т.к. любые восприятия не объективны, и все тела лишь мыслимы. Полагаю, в состоянии гипноза или сна человек может познать квантовый или галактический масштаб не хуже родного, «земного». "Микро" (или "мега") масштабы собственного тела для этого необязательны. Если вообще может идти разговор о каких-либо масштабах.

3) Признаю, не правильно Вас понял. Придерживаюсь Ваших взглядов. Разве что мне помнится, что в эпоху Ньютоновской физики вопрос времени наблюдателя (и – следовательно - произвола этого времени) не ставился, т.к. время полагалось единым и одинаковым для всех. Но могу ошибаться. 
По вопросу физ.теорий, которые все ближе к мыслящим существам – правда Ваша, мной разделяемая. И не только мной.

----------


## Абхиван

> Абхиван, спасибо за ответ. Поясню и свои размышления:
> 
> 1) Нет ничего не только существующего, но и несуществующего тоже нет. В этом смысле моё «внешнее» время вовсе не проигрывает Вашему внутреннему. Время, пространство, материя и законы их движения-преобразования – всё это результат действия сознания: это категории рассудка. Вне рассудка нет вообще никаких категорий – по крайней мере, так мне кажется изнутри моей черепной коробки. Тем не менее в ходе своего развития, воспитания, социализации и т. п. мы обретаем так же и необходимость делить мир на Я и не Я. Оказавшись в позиции такого разделения, мы вынуждены признать, что для многих не_Я время такой же феномен, как и для единственного Я, а так же признать, что часы – как наблюдаемый мной процесс – всё же существуют не для меня одного и показывают нечто, что Я может назвать «внешнее время» (в качестве часов могут выступать суточные колебания, движения светил и т.п.). Ничего более глубокого про внешнее, "объективное" время я сказать не хочу.
> 
> 2) Не вижу никакой зависимости между размером тел и объективностью их восприятия, т.к. любые восприятия не объективны, и все тела лишь мыслимы. Полагаю, в состоянии гипноза или сна человек может познать квантовый или галактический масштаб не хуже родного, «земного». "Микро" (или "мега") масштабы собственного тела для этого необязательны. Если вообще может идти разговор о каких-либо масштабах.
> 
> 3) Признаю, не правильно Вас понял. Придерживаюсь Ваших взглядов. Разве что мне помнится, что в эпоху Ньютоновской физики вопрос времени наблюдателя (и – следовательно - произвола этого времени) не ставился, т.к. время полагалось единым и одинаковым для всех. Но могу ошибаться. 
> По вопросу физ.теорий, которые все ближе к мыслящим существам – правда Ваша, мной разделяемая. И не только мной.


1) Тем не менее, понятие "время" мы используем. И в физике, и в быту мы используем только одно время ( четвертая координата пространства-времени в современной физике, оно же - определяемое с помощью показаний часов в быту ), а не два, как у Вас. Часы - это часы ( внешний объект ). Показание часов - это тоже внешнее событие, и это тоже - не время. Время возникает тогда, когда мы сопоставляем два события: одно наблюдаемое, а второе уже произошедшее т.е. хранящееся в нашей памяти. Память - это элемент нашего сознания. Время без участия памяти т.е. сознания человека не существует. Время - это продукт сознания. Удобный, практичный параметр вводимый сознанием человек. Свести его к внешнему объекту невозможно т.к. оно не может быть воспринято органами наших чувств, как внешний объект, скажем такой, как часы. Время - это определенный набор мыслей.
Думаю, что Будды могут обходиться без времени. А вот обычное концептуальное сознание человека не может не порождать время, а вместе с ним и причины для возникновения страданий. Вот когда мы избавимся от страданий, тогда сможем позволить себе рассуждения о существовании и несуществовании чего-либо, включая и время. Если для нас сейчас страдания существуют, то и время тоже существует ( не внешнее ).

2) Я писал не о величине тела. Я писал о теле, которое создает видение ( восприятие ) микромира с помощью соответствующих органов чувств.

3) Во времена Ньютона, я думаю, не задумывались над вопросом об одновременности событий ( не было еще уравнений Максвелла и знаний о скорости света ).
Одинаковым и единым для всех оно и сейчас является, потому что мы все одинаково устроены, и воспринимаем мир в его физических проявлениях одинаково. Одинаковым образом мы и время создаем.
Буддисты говорят: у нас общее, одинаковое кармическое видение, создающее тот мир, в котором мы живем ( во времени ).

----------


## Виктор О

> Время - это продукт сознания. Удобный, практичный параметр вводимый сознанием человек. Свести его к внешнему объекту невозможно т.к. оно не может быть воспринято органами наших чувств, как внешний объект, скажем такой, как часы. Время - это определенный набор мыслей.


Вы говорите лишь об одном аспекте времени - пусть даже и единственно существующем. Но, думаю, другие аспекты (пусть несуществующие) ничуть не менее значимы и - в итоге - именно на них мы опираемся, когда говорим о времени в бытовом, научном и даже философском смысле. 

Например, пустотность слов отнюдь не мешает нам общаться с их помощью - и даже находить их необходимыми, покуда прямое познание через интернет не передаётся. То же относится и ко времени во всех его проявлениях: "фиктивное" время на часах для меня куда предметнее, чем "реальное" время, которое мне снится.





> Я писал не о величине тела. Я писал о теле, которое создает видение ( восприятие ) микромира с помощью соответствующих органов чувств.


Я тоже пишу лишь о восприятии и считаю, что нет разницы какого размера тело (предмет) какого размера телом (органом чувств) воспринимать: любой предмет любого масштаба одинаково мыслим, а не реален. И потому одинаково [не]познаваем. Я вполне могу представить, как ощущаю квантовые флуктуации или объемлю целую галактику разом, но совершенно не могу представить ни единого реально существующего предмета, кроме как отраженным в чьем-то сознании.

----------


## Абхиван

Про " несуществующие аспекты времени ", извините, не понял.

Микромир Вы видите? Нет. А макро? Да. Вот в этом и заключается различие. Макромир Вам не нужно представлять и додумывать, достаточно - протереть и открыть глаза, а то, что и он есть продукт нашего сознания, а не самосущая реальность, еще надо раскрыть на опыте, в реальном переживании, а не просто в умозрительном представлении ( предположении, воображении и т.д. ). Я уже писал про страдания. Вот они и являются критерием Ваших постижений относительно " реально существующего предмета ". Если они ( страдания ) случаются, то " отраженные в Вашем сознании предметы " воспринимаются Вами, как " реально существующие предметы ".

----------


## Виктор О

> Про " несуществующие аспекты времени ", извините, не понял.
> 
> Микромир Вы видите? Нет. А макро? Да. Вот в этом и заключается различие. Макромир Вам не нужно представлять и додумывать, достаточно - протереть и открыть глаза, а то, что и он есть продукт нашего сознания, а не самосущая реальность, еще надо раскрыть на опыте, в реальном переживании, а не просто в умозрительном представлении


Почему же? Макромир мне нужно представлять и додумывать не меньше, чем микро и разница лишь в том, что додумывание макромира – моя глубокая привычка, которую я и не замечаю. Потому считаю, что Вы напрасно делаете вывод о познаваемости объектов исходя из их размеров. Все объекты в равной степени условны. То, что электрон полагается Вами невоспринимаемым, т. .к он является квантовым объектом, а Вы – классическим – такая же условность как и все остальные. И дело здесь не в опыте или доказательствах - дело в самом взгляде на вещи.

----------


## Абхиван

То, что Вы назвали глубокой привычкой, - это Ваша жизнь. Додумывать макромир мне не нужно, все происходит само собой, а вот в отношении микромира такого сказать нельзя.
Познаваемость объектов я связываю не с их размерами, а с особенностями функционирования органов чувств моего тела. Я Вам уже этот момент объяснял. К тому же, Вы свято верите в существование элементарных частиц. Вы проводите знак равенства между существованием макрообъкта и микрообъекта. Я же Вам уже не в первый раз объясняю, что о существовании макрообъектов мы имеем право говорить на основании нашего повседневного опыта, обусловленного устройством наших физических тел. Аналогичных оснований, позволяющих нам так же говорить о существовании эл.частиц, у нас нет.
 Мы начали ходить по кругу. Заранее прошу прощения, но больше отвечать и комментировать подобные Ваши высказывания я не буду.

----------


## Дубинин

> То, что Вы назвали глубокой привычкой, - это Ваша жизнь. Додумывать макромир мне не нужно, все происходит само собой, а вот в отношении микромира такого сказать нельзя.
> Познаваемость объектов я связываю не с их размерами, а с особенностями функционирования органов чувств моего тела. Я Вам уже этот момент объяснял. К тому же, Вы свято верите в существование элементарных частиц. Вы проводите знак равенства между существованием макрообъкта и микрообъекта. Я же Вам уже не в первый раз объясняю, что о существовании макрообъектов мы имеем право говорить на основании нашего повседневного опыта, обусловленного устройством наших физических тел. Аналогичных оснований, позволяющих нам так же говорить о существовании эл.частиц, у нас нет.
>  Мы начали ходить по кругу. Заранее прошу прощения, но больше отвечать и комментировать подобные Ваши высказывания я не буду.


Он не совсем не прав, если некий электрон уж точно не вращается вокруг протона (сие есть неуклюжая поэзия физиков объясняльщиков), то имея одинаковые глаза, совсем не очевидно- что  вы "не обученно"- увидите макро- обект. Например картину Рембранта на стене (дикарь её если специально не "заострить внимание"- даже мысленно от стены "не отделит" при взгляде. И точно так-же происходило обучение- с самыми очевидными вещами- когда-то в детстве или в животе матери (обучение "твёрдо-мягко" и пр..)

----------

Виктор О (21.11.2016)

----------


## Абхиван

> Он не совсем не прав, если некий электрон уж точно не вращается вокруг протона (сие есть неуклюжая поэзия физиков объясняльщиков), то имея одинаковые глаза, совсем не очевидно- что  вы "не обученно"- увидите макро- обект. Например картину Рембранта на стене (дикарь её если специально не "заострить внимание"- даже мысленно от стены "не отделит" при взгляде. И точно так-же происходило обучение- с самыми очевидными вещами- когда-то в детстве или в животе матери (обучение "твёрдо-мягко" и пр..)


Я о другом писал. Я писал о различии между макромиром, который описывается средствами классической физики, и квантовым микромиром. Различия между классической физикой и квантовой не сводятся только к размеру описываемых ими объектов. Принципы классической физики вообще нельзя распространять на микромир квантовых процессов и явлений.
И нельзя объект микромира уподоблять маленькому-маленькому макрообъекту.

А то, что на объекты макромира можно смотреть по-разному, с этим никто не спорит.
Но и отрываться от реальности в своих фантазиях на тему многообразия человеческого восприятия, тоже не стоит. Мы, современные люди, не сильно отличаемся от дикарей, а в плане физического восприятия - точно такие же.

----------


## Дубинин

> Я о другом писал. Я писал о различии между макромиром, который описывается средствами классической физики, и квантовым микромиром. Различия между классической физикой и квантовой не сводятся только к размеру описываемых ими объектов. Принципы классической физики вообще нельзя распространять на микромир квантовых процессов и явлений.
> И нельзя объект микромира уподоблять маленькому-маленькому макрообъекту.
> 
> А то, что на объекты макромира можно смотреть по-разному, с этим никто не спорит.
> Но и отрываться от реальности в своих фантазиях на тему многообразия человеческого восприятия, тоже не стоит. Мы, современные люди, не сильно отличаемся от дикарей, а в плане физического восприятия - точно такие же.


Сорри значит был не внимателен. "Но квантовые объекты"- это- же априори что-то типа: "а шайтан его знает почему фотон то энергия то частица.. вроде опыт корректен..а давай "шайтан знает"- законом сделаем и будем предсказывать пытаться макрособытия- этим законом? а давай!.."

----------


## Абхиван

> Сорри значит был не внимателен. "Но квантовые объекты"- это- же априори что-то типа: "а шайтан его знает почему фотон то энергия то частица.. вроде опыт корректен..а давай "шайтан знает"- законом сделаем и будем предсказывать пытаться макрособытия- этим законом? а давай!.."


Даже некоторые физики сейчас склоняются к тому, чтобы смотреть на элементарные частицы просто как на удобные в использовании параметры, вводимые для объяснения тех или иных показаний макроприборов, участвующих в таком-то и таком-то эксперименте таким-то и таким-то образом, и не более того. Какие-то конкретизации сопоставимые с явлениями макромира - излишни.

----------

Виктор О (21.11.2016), Владимир Николаевич (20.11.2016), Дубинин (19.11.2016)

----------


## Виктор О

> Мы начали ходить по кругу. Заранее прошу прощения, но больше отвечать и комментировать подобные Ваши высказывания я не буду.


Прошу прощения за то, что кажусь зацикленным. Постараюсь быть более предметным.

Сначала скажу, что согласен со многими Вашими возражениями, как я их вижу:
Классические объекты велики в сравнении с планковскими масштабами и, воспринимая их нашими классическими органами чувств, мы получаем вполне точное о них представление.
Микрообъекты не воспринимаются непосредственно. И мы нуждаемся в моделях, т. к. их прямого познания у нас нет. Уже сама фиксация («узнавание») объекта требует его взаимодействия с классическим прибором, что нарушает квантовую природу, которая заодно требует отказа от привычных категорий, вроде размера или траектории.

Думаю, с таким моим вольным пониманием Ваших слов Вы согласитесь. Прошу понять и меня.


Да, мы не можем воспринимать микрообъекты. Мы даже не можем признать их существующими. Но что позволяет Вам наделить существованием объекты классические? То, что Вы их видите? Но ведь вы видите не их. Вы видите действие фотонов на рецепторы Вашего глаза, а ещё строже – Вы «видите» нервные импульсы реакции на фотон (или как там это называется – не силён в нейрофизиологии).
Так же Вы ничего не слышите и не ощущаете непосредственно – Вы «ощущаете» только ансамбли нервных импульсов, которые сложно признать классическими. Работа мозга целиком предстаёт как суперпозиция квантовых процессов. Иными словами, «органы восприятия мозга» если и не строго квантовые, то уж определённо не классические.
Проводя (Вашу же) параллель между органами восприятия и объектами ими воспринимаемыми я заключаю, что должен был бы хуже принимать макромир, т. к. в мозге нет чистых классических процессов. У нас квантовые ощущения.

Но, боюсь, причина не в этом. Просто нам легче воспринимать то, что мы привыкли воспринимать. Вот и всё. Это можно подтвердить, изучив всякие «нефизические», но вполне научные явления, вроде иллюзий, слепоты невнимания и т. п. 

Мы не имеем дел с микрмиром, а макромир - наша ежедневная рутина и его восприятие - требование эволюции. Потому и воспринимаем макро.






> Додумывать макромир мне не нужно, все происходит само собой


Уверен, это заблуждение. Ничто «само собой» не происходит – всё происходит по выработанной схеме. Ваш глаз из-за слепого пятна не видит огромную область пространства, о чем Вы в повседневной жизни даже не задумываетесь: Ваш мозг «дорисовывает» картину. Но и то, что Вы якобы видите – тоже лишь конструкция мозга. Привычная, понятная, но несуществующая.  Вы «объединяете» зоны света и тени, получая черты («лицо») Луны, хотя никаких черт там нет; Вы признаете снег белым, хотя никогда не видели его белого цвета; удаленные предметы Вы видите маленькими и перевернутыми и лишь Ваш мозг «возвращает» им их положение и размер. И т. д.

Вообще, Ваше восприятие – это интерпретация, а вовсе не прямое познание. Вам постоянно приходится всё «додумывать».






> Познаваемость объектов я связываю не с их размерами, а с особенностями функционирования органов чувств моего тела.


И я и Вы легко воспринимаем классические объекты. 
Вы говорите, что это естественно для наших органов чувств: изменив органы чувств, мы изменим и восприятие.
Я говорю, что это естественно для нашего ума: изменив ум, мы изменим и восприятие.






> К тому же, Вы свято верите в существование элементарных частиц.


Нечего подобного! Я «свято верю» в *не_существование* как элементарных, так и классических объектов. 






> Вы проводите знак равенства между существованием макрообъкта и микрообъекта.


Классический объект кажется воспринимаемым, представимым. Квантовый объект кажется не воспринимаемым, не представимым. Я провожу знак равенства между ними не по их физическим представлениям, а по их кажимости!






> Даже некоторые физики сейчас склоняются к тому, чтобы смотреть на элементарные частицы просто как на удобные в использовании параметры


Не поверите, но *вся* физика - это лишь удобные в использовании параметры.






> Какие-то конкретизации сопоставимые с явлениями макромира - излишни.


Это не говорит о том, что микромир не существует или существует вне представлений. Это говорит скорее об его концептуальном отличии от макромира, а так же говорит об ограниченности нашего сознания и несовершенстве представлений.

Математика, которой не обязательны представления, отлично справляется с микромиром.

----------


## Крымский

> Вы видите действие фотонов на рецепторы Вашего глаза, а ещё строже – Вы «видите» нервные импульсы реакции на фотон (или как там это называется – не силён в нейрофизиологии).


Глаз вообще не видит, чисто технически.
Он регистрирует(ощущает) и, возможно, частично различает.
Идентификация и опознание вряд ли с глазом связаны, мы их производим и с закрытыми глазами(во сне, например).

----------


## Виктор О

> Глаз вообще не видит, чисто технически.
> Он регистрирует(ощущает) и, возможно, частично различает.
> Идентификация и опознание вряд ли с глазом связаны, мы их производим и с закрытыми глазами(во сне, например).


А я как сказал?

----------


## Крымский

> А я как сказал?


Вы сказали "видит". Видит это все вместе: ощущает+различает+идентифицирует+распознает  :Smilie:

----------


## Виктор О

Ну, я не нейрофизиолог - уже отметил, что в этом отношении мои формулировки скупы и на точность не претендуют. В свою очередь, заключил глагол "видит" в кавычки и применил его к личному местоимению (Вы), а не к глазу. Так что мои слова не противоречат Вашим. Чисто технически.  :Wink: 

Мне так же очевидно, что видит не глаз – потому не понял Ваших поправок, учитывая, что это же и имел ввиду. Само слово "видит" – не синоним словам "интерпретирует", "понимает", "образует" и т. п.

С другой стороны, речь идет вовсе не о зрении (или ином ощущении) как таковом – речь идет о существовании любых феноменов в сознании, а значит их общей онтологии – независимо от размеров.

----------

Крымский (21.11.2016)

----------


## Виктор О

> Про " несуществующие аспекты времени ", извините, не понял.


«Несуществующими» назвал все другие представления о времени, кроме психологического. 
Причем, согласен, что время существует как эпифеномен сознания. Я лишь говорю, что иные представления возможно и не существуют (в смысле самобытия), но они не могут быть названы отсутствующими, неприменимыми и т. п., хотя бы потому, что огромное количество людей мыслят их реальным. 

В различных моделях и представлениях - напр., топологии пространства-времени как движения по пятимерной геодезической - можно увидеть, что наше четырёхвекторное представление (включающее и наше сознание) зависит от некоторых фундаментальных процессов вне границ нашего анализа. То же можно вывести из голографического принципа и других теорий, вроде нас как горизонта расширяющейся Черной дыры. В традиционных теориях время и вовсе постулируется безотносительно к сознанию. 
Даже если все наши теории не верны – они всё же показывают, что время не может быть сведено только к представлению ума. Собственно, я еще не видел ни одной физ.теории в которой время было бы вытеснено из наблюдаемого мира исключительно в мир наблюдателя.

Получается, что часы, показывающее время, реальнее самого времени.

----------


## Юрлинг

Возможно, стоит взглянуть на время с такой точки зрения.
У нас есть настоящий момент, который мы воспринимаем, прошлое, которое мы обычно считаем уже свершившимся, запечатленным, истинным, постоянным,
и будущее, которое разные люди воспринимают по-разному. Кто-то верит, что оно предопределено, фиксировано, как и прошлое. Другие считают будущее скорее "садом расходящихся тропок".
С точки зрения квантовой механики (оставим пока все иные интерпретации, ограничимся копенгагенской) эволюция классической системы описывается только вероятностно - то есть будущее не  является детерминированным. Обычно в макромире это свойство не обнаруживается, но возможны ситуации (типа той же кошки Шредингера в ящике), когда и в макромире мы можем получить исход из двух или нескольких примерно равновероятных вариантов развития.  Это все общеизвестно.

Что интересно, так это то, что и прошлое ведь тоже описывается вероятностями. Как правило, в макромире прошлое системы определено с огромной точностью (вероятность близка к 100%). Но если мысленно двигаться назад по времени, то где-нибудь далеко в прошлом начнутся "развилки" - тот же "сад расходящихся тропок" - у макросистемы не будет одного строго определенного прошлого.

Интересно было бы придумать какой-нибудь наглядный мысленный эксперимент наподобие кошки Шредингера, только иллюстрирующий недетерминированность прошлого. Я пока не могу ничего такого придумать.

----------


## Georgiy

Юрлинг изобретает велосипед Юрлинга вместо того, чтобы изучить результаты соответствующих исследований.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Юрлинг изобретает велосипед Юрлинга вместо того, чтобы изучить результаты соответствующих исследований.


И это тоже способ изучать результаты соответствующих исследований. Люди разные. Кто-то нуждается в более тщательной проверке, кто-то принимает на веру более легко. 

Зависит от мировоззрения, уже сложившегося к моменту изучения.

Вы ведь тоже изобретаете собственный велосипед (и благоволите тем, кто этим занимается), вместо того, чтобы изучать буддизм в традиции, проверенной веками.
Вам хочется научности, даже учитывая то, что наука пока не работает с нирваной и прекращением страдания. 

Так Вы можете понять тех, кто подходит к разным идеям и представления с самых разных сторон, особенно тех, которых Вы сами не видывали.

----------

Монферран (20.12.2016)

----------


## Georgiy

> Тащусь от ребят, которые считают, что мы живем в мире, который является 3-хмерным временем. 
> http://kinozal-lai.ru/news/mnogomern.../2012-12-21-77


их новые эксперименты со временем




> Но сейчас нам интереснее совсем другие эксперименты, например, с фокусировкой окружающего нас течения времени (фонового гиперболического поля) в малую область, так что бы время в этой области ускорялось в сотни и тысячи раз.

----------


## Won Soeng

А где Вы находите эти обсуждения? У них все ссылки уже умерли.

----------

Монферран (20.12.2016)

----------


## Виктор О

> С точки зрения квантовой механики эволюция классической системы описывается только вероятностно - то есть будущее не  является детерминированным.


Будущее классических систем детерминировано со столь же высокой степенью точности, что и прошлое.

----------


## Уроил Зена

Эволюция всех систем описана изначально, у нас нет выбора, только ей следовать, по причине прецедента уже проследовавших и их всепроникающего нелокального потенциала. Будущее, это то чем живут проследовавшие и чем больше таких, тем ближе это будущее в настоящем. Отсюда и характеристика того что мы называем временем та или иная.

----------


## Юрлинг

> Юрлинг изобретает велосипед Юрлинга вместо того, чтобы изучить результаты соответствующих исследований.


В некоторых вещах надо разобраться самостоятельно (не впадая в крайность - разобраться во всем жизни не хватит). Иначе понимания не будет, не сможете отличить квалифицированное исследование от бреда, будете смотреть Рен-ТВ и всему верить, что там говорится.  :Smilie: 
То же самое в религиозных традициях: поверхностного интеллектуального изучения недостаточно - надо пройти тот же путь, что прошли до Вас.

Впрочем, если у Вас есть ответ на мой конкретный вопрос, с благодарностью прочитаю.




> А где Вы находите эти обсуждения? У них все ссылки уже умерли.


Что в Георгии мне нравится - то, что он умеет откапывать ссылки.




> Будущее классических систем детерминировано со столь же высокой степенью точности, что и прошлое.


Теоретически, если забыть про теорию хаоса, то да. Поправлюсь: мне не надо было называть системы классическими, ведь речь шла про квантовую механику. Тогда они не классические, а макроскопические.

----------


## Georgiy

> Впрочем, если у Вас есть ответ на мой конкретный вопрос, с благодарностью прочитаю.





> Я пока не могу ничего такого придумать.


Юрлинг, подумайте еще, может быть придумаете то, что люди уже давно сделали (и не мысленно). Изобретите велосипед Юрлинга.

----------


## Виктор О

Юрлинг, Ваш вопрос малость противоречив, потому сложно на него прямо ответить.

Например, Ваше обращение к копенгагенской интерпретации автоматически означает и неравноправие будущего с прошлым (по факту взаимодействия квантового объекта с классическим прибором) и отсутствие самой постановки вопроса (т. к. копенгагенская интерпретация относится не к некой физ. реальности, а лишь к описанию экспериментов). Кроме того, разделение мира по направлению времени нужно проводить с соблюдением масштаба. Сравнивать квантовое будущее с классическим прошлым некорректно. В одном масштабе проблем вовсе нет - классический мир детерминирован и в прошлом и в будущем, квантовый - вероятностен и в будущем и в прошлом.

А эксперимент по неопределенности ("недетерминированности") прошлого Вы можете провести самостоятельно, вспомнив, чем Вы занимались вчера ровно в восемь, какой дорогой шли домой в понедельник, сколько раз звонили жене в позапрошлый четверг, какой сон видели ровно год назад и т. д.
Очень скоро Вы поймете, что прошлое еще более туманно, чем будущее.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Эволюция всех систем описана изначально, у нас нет выбора, только ей следовать, по причине прецедента уже проследовавших и их всепроникающего нелокального потенциала. Будущее, это то чем живут проследовавшие и чем больше таких, тем ближе это будущее в настоящем. Отсюда и характеристика того что мы называем временем та или иная.


Выбор есть, но не у нас, если считать собой то, что осознается в этом самом моменте.  :Smilie:  Мы - уже результат сделанного выбора (который одновременно - множественный, вариативный и сделанный перед моментом осознания на основе условий, заложенных многими-многими моментами).
Очень трудно человеку жить с мыслью, что он своим сознанием не властен над моментом.
Но важен другой выбор. Человек властен над некоторыми условиями будущих моментов. Это процесс называется памятованием.

То, какие побуждения из множества альтернативных породят направленность сознания (санскарапратьяя виджняна) зависит от того, какие возникают вновь и вновь обусловленно, а какие прекращаются и не развиваются.

Не уделять внимания уже возникшему в сознании - вот та степень свободы, которая действительно есть, которая действительно должна быть использована. 

Обычный человек, необученый Дхарме, не видит, что звеньев устремлений - два. Санскара и бхава. Думая, что все действия свободны человек заблуждается и не делает того, что должен делать, лишь думая о том, что его воля свободна и эта свобода воли является некой его сущностью.

Но зная, что все действия обусловлены, человек может работать над будущими условиями, тренируя эти условия памятованием. 
Это происходит благодаря тому, что в звене Джара-марана происходить распад пяти совокупностей цепляния и порядок прекращения цепляния не предопределен и подвержен сознательной корректировке.

Когда обнаружен сам принцип прекращения (моментально бросить все цепляние, все заблуждения, опереться на пребывание в нирване), в этот момент свобода максимальна, но, все же, не для этого момента сознания (который пуст и необусловлен), а лишь для будущих. И в этот момент можно пресечь возникновение цепляния, становление и новое рождение. Это не тождественно самоубийство в этот самый момент, речь идет о прекращении тепла и побуждений к жизни. Что ведет к постепенному угасанию тела, с прекращением поддержки всех психических и непсихических процессов. Но так же возможно и неполное прекращение, а сохранение или зарождение некоторых тенденций (например - бодхичитты Махаяны, направленной на продолжение рождений снова и снова для того, чтобы в каждой жизни, снова и снова возрождать и передавать Дхарму чувствующим существам).

----------

Монферран (21.12.2016)

----------


## Уроил Зена

> Выбор есть, но не у нас, если считать собой то, что осознается в этом самом моменте.  Мы - уже результат сделанного выбора (который одновременно - множественный, вариативный и сделанный перед моментом осознания на основе условий, заложенных многими-многими моментами).
> Очень трудно человеку жить с мыслью, что он своим сознанием не властен над моментом.
> Но важен другой выбор. Человек властен над некоторыми условиями будущих моментов. Это процесс называется памятованием.


Да. Поэтому просветлённые мастера говорят что живут будущим.



> То, какие побуждения из множества альтернативных породят направленность сознания (санскарапратьяя виджняна) зависит от того, какие возникают вновь и вновь обусловленно, а какие прекращаются и не развиваются.


Принцип сродства и принцип магнетизма.



> Не уделять внимания уже возникшему в сознании - вот та степень свободы, которая действительно есть, которая действительно должна быть использована.


Непривязанность.



> Обычный человек, необученый Дхарме, не видит, что звеньев устремлений - два. Санскара и бхава. Думая, что все действия свободны человек заблуждается и не делает того, что должен делать, лишь думая о том, что его воля свободна и эта свобода воли является некой его сущностью.
> 
> Но зная, что все действия обусловлены, человек может работать над будущими условиями, тренируя эти условия памятованием. 
> Это происходит благодаря тому, что в звене Джара-марана происходить распад пяти совокупностей цепляния и порядок прекращения цепляния не предопределен и подвержен сознательной корректировке.
> 
> Когда обнаружен сам принцип прекращения (моментально бросить все цепляние, все заблуждения, опереться на пребывание в нирване), в этот момент свобода максимальна, но, все же, не для этого момента сознания (который пуст и необусловлен), а лишь для будущих. И в этот момент можно пресечь возникновение цепляния, становление и новое рождение. Это не тождественно самоубийство в этот самый момент, речь идет о прекращении тепла и побуждений к жизни. Что ведет к постепенному угасанию тела, с прекращением поддержки всех психических и непсихических процессов. Но так же возможно и неполное прекращение, а сохранение или зарождение некоторых тенденций (например - бодхичитты Махаяны, направленной на продолжение рождений снова и снова для того, чтобы в каждой жизни, снова и снова возрождать и передавать Дхарму чувствующим существам).


Как закрепить фокус внимания (наверно точнее восприятия) на принципе прекращения? Понятно что связано это с опорой в нирване. Но всё же, если можно о сознательной корректировке чуть шире сказать.
"Пресечь возникновение цепляния, становление и новое рождение" подразумевает достижение радужного тела?

----------


## Won Soeng

Радужное тело это феномен восприятия. 
Прямо сейчас же Вы можете момент за моментом воздерживаться от какого-то определенного побуждения, отслеживая, когда оно появляется и исчезает.
Наиболее плодотворно воздерживаться от возникающих чувственных желаний, злонамеренности, лени и сонливости, тревоги и неугомонности, сомнений и нерешительности. 

Такое отстранение от пяти препятствий является практикой правильного направления внимания и является условием для правильного сосредоточения внимания - вхождения в дхьяну (первую дхьяну).

----------

Монферран (21.12.2016), Уроил Зена (21.12.2016), Юрлинг (21.12.2016)

----------


## Уроил Зена

> моментом воздерживаться от какого-то определенного побуждения, отслеживая, когда оно появляется и исчезает.


Вот это пожалуй наиболее актуальное и звучащее сейчас. Спасибо.

----------


## Йен

> Да. Поэтому просветлённые мастера говорят что живут будущим.


Что за "просветленные мастера" это говорят?
Ссылку хоть скиньте почитать.

----------


## Юрлинг

> Юрлинг, Ваш вопрос малость противоречив, потому сложно на него прямо ответить.
> 
> Например, Ваше обращение к копенгагенской интерпретации автоматически означает и неравноправие будущего с прошлым (по факту взаимодействия квантового объекта с классическим прибором) и отсутствие самой постановки вопроса (т. к. копенгагенская интерпретация относится не к некой физ. реальности, а лишь к описанию экспериментов). Кроме того, разделение мира по направлению времени нужно проводить с соблюдением масштаба. Сравнивать квантовое будущее с классическим прошлым некорректно. В одном масштабе проблем вовсе нет - классический мир детерминирован и в прошлом и в будущем, квантовый - вероятностен и в будущем и в прошлом.


 Здесь я рассматриваю конкретную модель мира - квантовую механику, и конкретный способ ее изложения - копенгагенскую интерпретацию. Классическая механика рассматривается лишь в качестве предельного случая квантовой механики. Никаких противоречий здесь не вижу. И прошлое, и будущее вероятностны. 




> А эксперимент по неопределенности ("недетерменированности") прошлого Вы можете провести самостоятельно, вспомнив, чем Вы занимались вчера ровно в восемь, какой дорогой шли домой в понедельник, сколько раз звонили жене в позапрошлый четверг, какой сон видели ровно год назад и т. д.
> Очень скоро Вы поймете, что прошлое еще более туманно, чем будущее.


 Я немного не об этом. Я подразумевал мысленный эксперимент, сформулированный в рамках данной модели - квантовой механики.
Мысленный он не в том смысле, что связан с мыслью и воспоминаниями, а в том смысле, что мы пока что не проводим его на самом деле, а ограничиваемся его описанием.

----------


## Уроил Зена

> Что за "просветленные мастера" это говорят?
> Ссылку хоть скиньте почитать.


Глядя на Ваши посты ссылку не скину. Но сообщу это то же буддисты - Махатмы Шамбалы.

----------


## Йен

> Глядя на Ваши посты ссылку не скину. Но сообщу это то же буддисты - Махатмы Шамбалы.


Не понял, причем тут какие-то мои посты, но если эти Махатмы аж из самой Шамбалы, то действительно, не нужно ссылок )

----------


## Уроил Зена

Ну и славно! )

----------


## Йен

> Ну и славно! )


Эти? )

http://www.desertlion29.narod.ru

----------


## Виктор О

> Здесь я рассматриваю конкретную модель мира - квантовую механику, и конкретный способ ее изложения - копенгагенскую интерпретацию. Классическая механика рассматривается лишь в качестве предельного случая квантовой механики. Никаких противоречий здесь не вижу. И прошлое, и будущее вероятностны. 
> 
>  Я немного не об этом. Я подразумевал мысленный эксперимент, сформулированный в рамках данной модели - квантовой механики.
> Мысленный он не в том смысле, что связан с мыслью и воспоминаниями, а в том смысле, что мы пока что не проводим его на самом деле, а ограничиваемся его описанием.


Копенгагенская интерпретация аксиоматически ограничена: Вы просто не можете поставить такой вопрос в понятиях этой теории, не выходя за её рамки.

Классическая механика как предельный случай как раз и означает переход от вероятностных описаний к детерминированным. 

По поводу мысленного эксперимента лишь дал направление. Вы можете расширить область рассматриваемых объектов и убедиться, что прошлое определено не более точно чем будущее. Для понимания этого не нужна коробка с котом. Планеты движутся по законам Кеплера (приближенно) как в прошлом, так и в будущем, а газ может быть описан лишь макроскопически как в будущем, так и в прошлом. Прошлое Вселенной не менее туманно, чем будущее: о её рождении мы знаем не больше, чем о её смерти.
В конце концов, Вы (и каждый) даже ничего не зная об устройстве Вселенной вполне можете быть уверены, что Солнце для Вас ежедневно встаёт не только потому, что это Ваш опыт, но и потому, что это Ваше ожидание.

----------


## Уроил Зена

> Эти? )
> 
> http://www.desertlion29.narod.ru


Успокойтесь, не эти. )

----------


## Йен

> Успокойтесь, не эти. )


 Да я не волновался, просто в Шамбале кого угодно найти можно. А эти тоже прикольные )

----------


## Уроил Зена

> Да я не волновался, просто в Шамбале кого угодно найти можно. А эти тоже прикольные )


Говорят там больше 33 не бывает, так что уже не кого угодно. А этого который пишет такое (по вашей ссылке), лично знал когда то, долго общаться не смог.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Говорят там больше 33 не бывает, так что уже не кого угодно. .


С позиции Абхидхармы:

Траястринша:
http://www.kunpendelek.ru/library/bu...fication/2188/
Тушита:
http://www.kunpendelek.ru/library/bu...fication/2194/
Классификация небес в буддизме:
http://www.kunpendelek.ru/library/bu...lassification/

-_Шакра управляет Небесами Тридцати Трёх Богов из Дворца Верных Взглядов находящегося на небе Тушита на вершине горы Сумеру(с)_
Насколько понимаю, вот в этом "Дворце", какраз зал собрания чётко на тридцать три места.
 :Wink: 


(п.с. *имхо*: небес -  :Facepalm:  , уж лучше не-бес  :Smilie:  )

----------


## Йен

> С позиции Абхидхармы:
> 
> Траястринша:


Махатмы Шамбалические - это продукт Блаватской и Рерих, а "буддизм" от Е.Рерих можно заценить, прочитав перекроенную версию Сиха сутты, что она опубликовала в одной из своих книг: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=22559&page=9

----------


## Виктор О

Какое отношение шамбала имеет к Буддизму и Науке?

----------


## Юрлинг

> Копенгагенская интерпретация аксиоматически ограничена: Вы просто не можете поставить такой вопрос в понятиях этой теории, не выходя за её рамки.


 Почему это? Могу и ставлю  :Smilie: . И даже рассчитываю, что ответ тоже будет в понятиях этой теории. Вопрос был о том, как наглядно продемонстрировать некое имеющееся свойство теории. Зачем для этого выходить за ее пределы? Или Вы что-то другое имели в виду?




> Классическая механика как предельный случай как раз и означает переход от вероятностных описаний к детерминированным. 
> 
> По поводу мысленного эксперимента лишь дал направление. Вы можете расширить область рассматриваемых объектов и убедиться, что прошлое определено не более точно чем будущее. Для понимания этого не нужна коробка с котом. Планеты движутся по законам Кеплера (приближенно) как в прошлом, так и в будущем, а газ может быть описан лишь макроскопически как в будущем, так и в прошлом. Прошлое Вселенной не менее туманно, чем будущее: о её рождении мы знаем не больше, чем о её смерти.


 Как-то Вы слишком утрируете, по-моему.  С тем, что прошлое нельзя знать абсолютно точно, я соглашусь, а с тем, что "прошлое определено не более точно, чем будущее"  - нет! Если не говорить про рождение/смерть Вселенной, а взять масштаб времени поменьше? О погоде, которая была месяц назад, мы знаем больше, чем о погоде, которая будет через месяц. Наука приблизительно знает, что было на Земле 1000 лет назад, что будет через 1000 лет - нет. Разница очевидна.

----------


## Шавырин

> Какое отношение шамбала имеет к Буддизму и Науке?


https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Калачакра 

За Науку не могу знать  :Smilie:

----------

Дубинин (28.12.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

Не важно, какая интерпретация КМ рассматривается, в любом случае, нужно понять, что волновая функция не имеет эволюции. Она скорее показывает, как во множестве экспериментов эта редукция обнаружится.

Вероятность - это и есть возникновение классического времени.

Представьте себе, что некая квантовая система состоит из квантовых объектов, между которыми есть метрики взаимодействия. Условно это вероятность обмена квантом энергии. Классически это интервал, который можно выразить как гамильтониан пространства-времени, либо как удельную величину энергии-импульса.

Дальше проще. Некий объект, условно, связан с N других. Взаимодествие с каждым происходит мгновенно, частота таких вхаимодействий определена метрикой, подобной интервалу пространства-времени. Не бывает излучения без адресата. Всегда мгновенное взаимодействие, изменяющее метрику. Каждый взаимодействует с каждым.

Можно считать, что некий квант взаимодействия образуется обратно пропорционально квадрату метрики, можно считать, что каждый квант времени взаимодействует энергия в значении 1/метрика/N - это инвариант. 

Но именно так и возникает пространство-время: из безразмерной метрики связи двух квантовых объектов. Это все та же теория струн, но без вибраций. Это то, что решается в M-теории, и это общий принцип F-теории. Петлевая гравитация - частный случай этого решения.

----------

Монферран (30.12.2016), Юрлинг (08.01.2017)

----------


## Виктор О

> Почему это? Могу и ставлю . И даже рассчитываю, что ответ тоже будет в понятиях этой теории. Вопрос был о том, как наглядно продемонстрировать некое имеющееся свойство теории. Зачем для этого выходить за ее пределы? Или Вы что-то другое имели в виду?


Так это примерно как спрашивать о природе силы гравитации в законе тяготения Ньютона - вопрос уходит за рамки собственно теории (Ньютон, открыв сам закон, емнип, вовсе отказался от его объяснений, оставив их фантазии читателя).
Копенгагенская интерпретация так же ничего не объясняет, а лишь постулирует, потому Ваш вопрос и не правомерен. 
Как в арифметике: почему нельзя делить на ноль? Да ни почему... Потому что мы еще пределы не прошли...

Так же напомню, что парадоксы (вроде того же кота или друга) - это парадоксы понимания реальности, а не самой реальности.





> О погоде, которая была месяц назад, мы знаем больше, чем о погоде, которая будет через месяц. Наука приблизительно знает, что было на Земле 1000 лет назад, что будет через 1000 лет - нет. Разница очевидна.


Если вы возьмете стакан с наполовину растаявшим льдом, то вряд ли скажете, какая форма была у льдинки, но наверняка сможете сказать, какой она будет. Увидев молнию, вы вправе ожидать раската грома, а вот услышав гром не сможете сказать, где молния блеснула. И т. п. - можно привести множество контрпримеров, в которых будущее оказывается более определенным, чем прошлое: в середине многих процессов вообще не ясно что было, но понятно, что будет.

Просто Вы принимаете данные (знания) за определенность. Возможно, Вам кажется, что данные из пришлого значимее данных из будущего, или полагаете, что обладаете информацией о прошлом и не обладаете оной о будущем - но это Ваша привычка, не более. Если вам придется спрогнозировать погоду, какой она была месяц назад (не имея данных), то вы будете ничуть не более успешны, чем в прогнозе на месяц вперед.

----------

Юрлинг (08.01.2017)

----------


## Юрлинг

> Не важно, какая интерпретация КМ рассматривается, в любом случае, нужно понять, что волновая функция не имеет эволюции. Она скорее показывает, как во множестве экспериментов эта редукция обнаружится.
> 
> Вероятность - это и есть возникновение классического времени.
> 
> Представьте себе, что некая квантовая система состоит из квантовых объектов, между которыми есть метрики взаимодействия. Условно это вероятность обмена квантом энергии. Классически это интервал, который можно выразить как гамильтониан пространства-времени, либо как удельную величину энергии-импульса.
> 
> Дальше проще. Некий объект, условно, связан с N других. Взаимодествие с каждым происходит мгновенно, частота таких вхаимодействий определена метрикой, подобной интервалу пространства-времени. Не бывает излучения без адресата. Всегда мгновенное взаимодействие, изменяющее метрику. Каждый взаимодействует с каждым.
> 
> Можно считать, что некий квант взаимодействия образуется обратно пропорционально квадрату метрики, можно считать, что каждый квант времени взаимодействует энергия в значении 1/метрика/N - это инвариант. 
> ...


 Спасибо, тема интересная. Про теорию суперструн я знаю немного. Считать эти вещи не умею. Стараюсь брать для размышлений более простые "кондовые" вещи, типа старой доброй копенгагенской интерпретации квантовой механики  :Smilie: .

----------


## Юрлинг

> Так это примерно как спрашивать о природе силы гравитации в законе тяготения Ньютона - вопрос уходит за рамки собственно теории (Ньютон, открыв сам закон, емнип, вовсе отказался от его объяснений, оставив их фантазии читателя).
> Копенгагенская интерпретация так же ничего не объясняет, а лишь постулирует, потому Ваш вопрос и не правомерен. 
> Как в арифметике: почему нельзя делить на ноль? Да ни почему... Потому что мы еще пределы не прошли...


 Не согласен. Объяснения - вещь субъективная. Для Вас не объясняет, для других объясняет. В рамках ньютоновской теории тяготения мне вполне достаточно знать формулу F = G*m1*m2/r^2. В качестве объяснения меня она вполне устраивает. Хотя Вы, наверное, назовете ее постулатом, а не объяснением.





> Если вы возьмете стакан с наполовину растаявшим льдом, то вряд ли скажете, какая форма была у льдинки, но наверняка сможете сказать, какой она будет. Увидев молнию, вы вправе ожидать раската грома, а вот услышав гром не сможете сказать, где молния блеснула. И т. п. - можно привести множество контрпримеров, в которых будущее оказывается более определенным, чем прошлое: в середине многих процессов вообще не ясно что было, но понятно, что будет.
> 
> Просто Вы принимаете данные (знания) за определенность. Возможно, Вам кажется, что данные из пришлого значимее данных из будущего, или полагаете, что обладаете информацией о прошлом и не обладаете оной о будущем - но это Ваша привычка, не более. Если вам придется спрогнозировать погоду, какой она была месяц назад (не имея данных), то вы будете ничуть не более успешны, чем в прогнозе на месяц вперед.


Я понял. Но здесь я не про вычисления, а про память. С точки зрения вычислений я согласен: прошлое вычислить не проще, чем будущее. Я про то, что мы помним прошлое. Скорее даже не про воспоминания, а про материальный след в окружающем мире: там где молния ударила, возможно, есть расколотое дерево, или сгоревшая электроника. Льдинку, возможно, кто-то сфотографировал и т.д.

Привычка, говорите? Значит, я привыкал? А пока я привыкал, время текло? А в каком направлении оно текло, пока привычка еще только формировалась? )

----------


## Виктор О

> Я понял. Но здесь я не про вычисления, а про память.


Надеюсь, я Вас тоже понял. Думаю, Вы подменяете определенность памятью (следом, данными). Но определенность - это не Ваши знания, а принципиальная возможность рассчитать параметры. Знания действительно большей частью опираются на прошлое (и то не всегда - некоторые точно знают, каким будет их завтрашний рабочий день 10 января, но слабо предполагают, что же с ними было в прошедшие новогодние праздники). Расчеты подобного ограничения однонаправленности лишены.


Давайте вернемся к вопросу как он был поставлен Вами изначально (_Интересно было бы придумать какой-нибудь наглядный мысленный эксперимент наподобие кошки Шредингера, только иллюстрирующий недетерминированность прошлого._) и взглянем на него под чуть иным углом:

Предположим, что проводятся эксперименты с котом Шреденгера в идеальных условиях: вероятность распада 50% за один час, датчик фиксирует распад достоверно, вещество - сильный яд, кот здоровый, ящик абсолютно изолирован и т. п.

Пусть первый эксперимент с котом Шреденегера начался в 8:00 и длится час. По прошествии часа в 9:00 лаборант фиксирует в отчете: кот мёртв. Эксперимент закончен.
Вопрос: был ли жив кот в 8:30? А в 8:15, а в 8:45?С какой вероятностью? Что мы можем сказать о состоянии кота на отрезке прошлого с 8:00 до 9:00? *

Второй эксперимент с (другим) котом Шреденегера начался в 10:00. По прошествии часа в 11:00 лаборант фиксирует в отчете: кот жив. Эксперимент закончен.
Вопрос: был ли жив кот в 10:30? С какой вероятностью? Что мы знаем о прошлом этого кота?

Немного поразмыслив, приходим к выводу, что результат эксперимента, полученный в настоящем, влияет на представление о системе в прошлом: во втором случае здравый смысл говорит нам, что кот был жив всё время со 100% вероятностью, хотя до окончания эксперимента мы это утверждать не могли.

Можно "поиграть" с представлениями например так: третий эксперимент проходит с 12:00 до 13:00. 
Вопрос: насколько уверенно в 12:30 (не открывая ящик) мы можем говорить о жизни кота? Не странно ли то, что эта уверенность ниже, чем в 13:00?

и т. п. 

* такие представления не совсем корректны, т. к. распад вещества в течении часа - это событие элементарное, неделимое на промежутки. В рамках Копенг.интерпр. мы не имеем права ничего говорить о коте в течении этого часа. Для преодоления этого ограничения нужно условиться о вероятностях распада за малые промежутки, допустить упрощения и т. п., но в качестве примера для размышлений такой подход годится.

----------


## Georgiy

> ...


Не смотря на все сложности Международный фонд развития исследований в области финслеровой геометрии продолжает свои экспериментальные работы по времени. Под чутким руководством и при личном участии учредителя фонда Д. Павлова построена новая 5-тиметровая пирамида



http://laiforum.ru/viewtopic.php?f=3...8924a887980aed

эксперименты "пирамиды и время" будут продолжены.

----------


## Юрлинг

> Надеюсь, я Вас тоже понял. Думаю, Вы подменяете определенность памятью (следом, данными). Но определенность - это не Ваши знания, а принципиальная возможность рассчитать параметры. Знания действительно большей частью опираются на прошлое (и то не всегда - некоторые точно знают, каким будет их завтрашний рабочий день 10 января, но слабо предполагают, что же с ними было в прошедшие новогодние праздники). Расчеты подобного ограничения однонаправленности лишены.


 Наверное, я слишком быстро перескочил от принципиальной определенности к памяти и немного запутал дискуссию. Я имел в виду, принципиальную возможность помнить прошлое.
Психологические механизмы забывания ненужной информации я игнорировал.




> Давайте вернемся к вопросу как он был поставлен Вами изначально (_Интересно было бы придумать какой-нибудь наглядный мысленный эксперимент наподобие кошки Шредингера, только иллюстрирующий недетерминированность прошлого._) и взглянем на него под чуть иным углом:
> 
> Предположим, что проводятся эксперименты с котом Шреденгера в идеальных условиях: вероятность распада 50% за один час, датчик фиксирует распад достоверно, вещество - сильный яд, кот здоровый, ящик абсолютно изолирован и т. п.
> 
> Пусть первый эксперимент с котом Шреденегера начался в 8:00 и длится час. По прошествии часа в 9:00 лаборант фиксирует в отчете: кот мёртв. Эксперимент закончен.
> Вопрос: был ли жив кот в 8:30? А в 8:15, а в 8:45?С какой вероятностью? Что мы можем сказать о состоянии кота на отрезке прошлого с 8:00 до 9:00? *


Можно сказать, что в 8:30 кот был жив с вероятностью 41.4%.
Хотя это не совсем корректно, более правильно сказать, что кот обладал некой волновой функцией, в которой были компоненты "кот мертв" и "кот жив", такие, что если бы мы открыли ящик в 8:30 мы получили бы 41.4% вероятность, что кот жив.




> Второй эксперимент с (другим) котом Шреденегера начался в 10:00. По прошествии часа в 11:00 лаборант фиксирует в отчете: кот жив. Эксперимент закончен.
> Вопрос: был ли жив кот в 10:30? С какой вероятностью? Что мы знаем о прошлом этого кота?


В 10:30 кот был жив с вероятностью 100%.




> Немного поразмыслив, приходим к выводу, что результат эксперимента, полученный в настоящем, влияет на представление о системе в прошлом: во втором случае здравый смысл говорит нам, что кот был жив всё время со 100% вероятностью, хотя до окончания эксперимента мы это утверждать не могли.


 Согласен, но тот же вывод можно было получить и без квантовой механики. Обычная теория вероятностей.





> Можно "поиграть" с представлениями например так: третий эксперимент проходит с 12:00 до 13:00. 
> Вопрос: насколько уверенно в 12:30 (не открывая ящик) мы можем говорить о жизни кота? Не странно ли то, что эта уверенность ниже, чем в 13:00?


В 12:30 кот жив с вероятностью 70.7%.
В 13:00 - 50%.
Но я не понял, о чем мне эти цифры должны говорить.




> * такие представления не совсем корректны, т. к. распад вещества в течении часа - это событие элементарное, неделимое на промежутки. В рамках Копенг.интерпр. мы не имеем права ничего говорить о коте в течении этого часа. Для преодоления этого ограничения нужно условиться о вероятностях распада за малые промежутки, допустить упрощения и т. п., но в качестве примера для размышлений такой подход годится.


Все корректно - вероятность, что кот жив через N часов, P= exp(-0.693*N)

----------


## Виктор О

> Я имел в виду, принципиальную возможность помнить прошлое.


Отчего же Вы не допускаете принципиальную возможность помнить будущее? Потому что Вы не находите примеров такой памяти?





> Хотя это не совсем корректно, более правильно сказать, что кот обладал некой волновой функцией, в которой были компоненты "кот мертв" и "кот жив", такие, что если бы мы открыли ящик в 8:30 мы получили бы 41.4% вероятность, что кот жив.


Да, а еще более корректно сказать, что наши представления о состояния кота могут быть описаны посредством приписывания коту соответствующих теоретических выкладок. Но что с ним происходит внутри коробки в данный момент "на самом деле" мы не знаем и никаким образом описать не можем.
В этом контексте ненаучные представления о состоянии кота ("мне кажется, что кот еще жив", "я чувствую, что он жив" или "я не верю, что он умер" и т. п.) ничуть не проигрывают научной "вероятности смерти" кота.





> Согласен, но тот же вывод можно было получить и без квантовой механики. Обычная теория вероятностей.


Да, но я привел все эти рассуждения не ради КМ, а лишь для напоминания: понятие определенности прошлого и неопределенности будущего - это результат наших (Ваших) представлений, а вовсе не фундаментальное свойство природы.
Все теории - это средство описания и понимания. Это вовсе не истина и не суть Вселенной.





> В 12:30 кот жив с вероятностью 70.7%.
> В 13:00 - 50%.
> Но я не понял, о чем мне эти цифры должны говорить.


Имел ввиду вероятность сразу после 13:00 - уже после того, как коробку открыли.





> Все корректно - вероятность, что кот жив через N часов, P= exp(-0.693*N)


Это с т. зр. расчетов корректно, а с т. зр. физической сути - не совсем, т. к. коробка в течении часа - это "черный ящик", о процессах внутри которого говорить бессмысленно. 
В этом и заключена суть моих возражений. Копенгагенская теория хорошо предсказывает результат, но отвратительно его объясняет.
Можно взять коробку с известной вероятностью распада вещества в течении секунды и тогда мы сможем легко говорить о вероятности жизни кота через 30 мин. Но о процессах внутри ящика в промежутке менее секунды мы опять говорить не вправе.

----------


## Юрлинг

> Отчего же Вы не допускаете принципиальную возможность помнить будущее? Потому что Вы не находите примеров такой памяти?


Не совсем так. Я говорю не про некую абстрактную принципиальную возможность, существующую вне всякого контеста. Я говорю про принципиальную возможность в рамках какой-то модели, парадигмы, мировоззрения.
Есть разные научные модели, они допускают такую возможность? Есть буддийские модели, что говорят они?
Мне неизвестны такие модели, которые бы теоретически допускали возможность помнить будущее. И мне неизвестны примеры подобного.

UPD: Ваш пример "некоторые точно знают, каким будет их завтрашний рабочий день 10 января" - неверен, хотя бы потому, что смерть может наступить в любой момент.




> Да, а еще более корректно сказать, что наши представления о состояния кота могут быть описаны посредством приписывания коту соответствующих теоретических выкладок. Но что с ним происходит внутри коробки в данный момент "на самом деле" мы не знаем и никаким образом описать не можем.
> В этом контексте ненаучные представления о состоянии кота ("мне кажется, что кот еще жив", "я чувствую, что он жив" или "я не верю, что он умер" и т. п.) ничуть не проигрывают научной "вероятности смерти" кота.


Пара уточняющих вопросов:

1. А наше незнание того, что происходит "на самом деле", относится только к тому, что внутри коробки? К самому существованию коробки, кота, эксперимента, экспериментатора это относится?

2. Как Вы собираетесь отличать достоверные суждения о состоянии кота от недостоверных? Или все возможные суждения стоят друг друга и одинаково достоверны?





> Да, но я привел все эти рассуждения не ради КМ, а лишь для напоминания: понятие определенности прошлого и неопределенности будущего - это результат наших (Ваших) представлений, а вовсе не фундаментальное свойство природы.
> Все теории - это средство описания и понимания. Это вовсе не истина и не суть Вселенной.


Если я Вас правильно понял, Вы напоминаете, что наша модель мира - не есть сам мир, а всего лишь модель, по сути набор наших представлений. 






> Имел ввиду вероятность сразу после 13:00 - уже после того, как коробку открыли.


Понятно. Ну здесь есть тонкий момент.
Мы знаем состояние системы в 12:30 абсолютно точно: это суперпозиция состояний "кот жив" и "кот мертв". Это не 50% вероятности ,что жив и 50%, что мертв.
Вероятность возникает лишь тогда, когда мы открываем коробку и "заставляем" кота выбрать одно из двух классических состояний.

На всякий случай уточню, что эксперимент на практике осуществим только для групп из нескольких молекул. Поэтому о реальных котах (и даже реальных микробах) речь не идет.




> Это с т. зр. расчетов корректно, а с т. зр. физической сути - не совсем, т. к. коробка в течении часа - это "черный ящик", о процессах внутри которого говорить бессмысленно. 
> В этом и заключена суть моих возражений. Копенгагенская теория хорошо предсказывает результат, но отвратительно его объясняет.
> Можно взять коробку с известной вероятностью распада вещества в течении секунды и тогда мы сможем легко говорить о вероятности жизни кота через 30 мин. Но о процессах внутри ящика в промежутке менее секунды мы опять говорить не вправе.


Ну Вы же сами писали чуть выше, что нет никакой сути, а "все теории - это средство описания и понимания". Как так? )
И почему менее секунды?

В общем, здесь ситуация такая. Вполне можно описывать и объяснять, что происходит в коробке, только это описание очень непривычно. Если будете пытаться подогнать происходящее в коробке под свои привычные представления, то потерпите неудачу. Если же чуть-чуть измените свои представления, то, можно даже сказать, что Вы "поймете", что происходит внутри ящика. Только это будет не то понимание, которое сводит все к Вашему прошлому опыту, к каким-нибудь наглядным образам. А скорее понимание того, что прошлый опыт и наглядные образы - ограничены.

----------


## Виктор О

> Мне неизвестны такие модели, которые бы теоретически допускали возможность помнить будущее. И мне неизвестны примеры подобного.


А Вам известны модели, которые утверждают асимметрию времени – невозможность знать будущее при известном прошлом? Есть такие модели в физике, в философии, в буддизме? 





> Ваш пример "некоторые точно знают, каким будет их завтрашний рабочий день 10 января" - неверен, хотя бы потому, что смерть может наступить в любой момент.


Мой пример «знают завтрашний день» неверен в той же степени, что и Ваша «принципиальная возможность помнить прошлое». Мы (люди) никогда не можем быть абсолютно уверены в достоверности воспоминаний (данных, записей). В итоге мы вынуждены просто сопоставлять собственные воспоминания с иными артефактами: достоверность воспоминаний мы определяем субъективно – по их отношению к иным свидетельствам. Иными словами не существует 100% уверенности ни в завтрашнем дне (каким бы очевидным он ни казался), ни во вчерашнем (сколь бы точно он не был подтвержден и как бы чиста ни была память).

Степень приближения к реальности у воспоминаний обычно выше, чем у предположений - и потому мы полагаем определенность прошлого и неопределенность будущего. Но и у предположения будущего есть и преимущество: оно может быть фальсифицировано временем: достаточно дождаться наступления соответствующего момента.





> Пара уточняющих вопросов:
> 
> 1. А наше незнание того, что происходит "на самом деле", относится только к тому, что внутри коробки? К самому существованию коробки, кота, эксперимента, экспериментатора это относится?
> 
> 2. Как Вы собираетесь отличать достоверные суждения о состоянии кота от недостоверных? Или все возможные суждения стоят друг друга и одинаково достоверны?


1. Все наши представления (включая наше незнание) принципиально ограничены нашим мышлением (умом). Мы не можем знать что-то вне наших знаний, следовательно мы не можем знать границ нашего незнания.
Кот, коробка, эксперимент и т. д. существуют в представлениях того, кто признает их существующими. Это, например, я, или Вы, или экспериментатор. Возможно, кот. 
Если же мой ум (Ваш ум, ум эскперементатора) исключит их из своего представления, то для него они существовать не будут.

Копенгагенцы включают в свои представления кота (до и после эксперимента), коробку с содержимым, эксперимент, …; но не включают кота и внутренности коробки во время эксперимента.

Область внутри коробки обособлена (мной) именно потому, что с т. зр. копенгагенской интерпретации не существует описания для содержимого коробки во время эксперимента: только вероятности. И эти вероятности и есть физическая суть коробки (хотя кажется, что физическая суть – это «происходящее», а не «возможность происходящего»).


2. Никак. Нет достоверных и недостоверных суждений вплоть до акта проверки. И потому научные суждения с их вероятностями здесь не выигрывают (и не проигрывают) обывательским.




> Если я Вас правильно понял, Вы напоминаете, что наша модель мира - не есть сам мир, а всего лишь модель, по сути набор наших представлений.


Да. И мы привыкли подменять реальность моделями. Притом, что эти модели и так не совершенны.





> Мы знаем состояние системы в 12:30 абсолютно точно: это суперпозиция состояний "кот жив" и "кот мертв".


Точно. Но суперпозиция состояний – это тоже модель, а не «абсолютно точное знание». О состоянии кота знает только кот, да и тот может заблуждаться.





> Ну Вы же сами писали чуть выше, что нет никакой сути, а "все теории - это средство описания и понимания". Как так? )
> И почему менее секунды?


Термину «физическая суть» я так же приписываю значение модели, а не реальности (как и любому термину, как и всему, что может быть выражено на языке). Никакой истинной физической сути нет – есть только представления о ней, в том числе принятые за парадигму.

Секунда – пример. Можно взять сотую долю секунды или миллиардную, или – наоборот – год. Всё равно в течении этого (контрольного) отрезка времени ситуация с котом в коробке не проверяема и говорить о ней бессмысленно. 





> Вполне можно описывать и объяснять, что происходит в коробке, только это описание очень непривычно.


Да, можно. Но не в рамках копенгагенской интерпретации, которая прямо указывает на собственную ограниченность в вопросе этих описаний.





> Если будете пытаться подогнать происходящее в коробке под свои привычные представления, то потерпите неудачу. Если же чуть-чуть измените свои представления, то, можно даже сказать, что Вы "поймете", что происходит внутри ящика. Только это будет не то понимание, которое сводит все к Вашему прошлому опыту, к каким-нибудь наглядным образам. А скорее понимание того, что прошлый опыт и наглядные образы - ограничены.


+ 1. Здесь и добавить нечего.

----------


## Won Soeng

При всяких рассуждениях о КМ следует помнить, что в действительности кот в коробке - это классический объект. У него есть реально фиксируемая эволюция состояния, просто она "скрыта" от наблюдателя. То есть это подход к проблематике с предположением скрытых параметров, преемственных в потоке времени, в которое общее для кота и наблюдателя.

Когда же речь идет о запутанном состоянии, то никакой (тем более общей во времени с наблюдателем) эволюции запутанного состояния - просто нет. 

Это гораздо больше похоже на коробку с несмешиваемыми желе, в которую исследователь забирается ложкой. При доставании одного из желе, все желе приобретает некий набор цветов, на определенность которого влияет и способ проникновения ложки, и то, какая порция желе была вынута и то, какие остались невынутыми. До того, как ложка проникла в желе, определенности цветов у желе не было - это вообще не внутреннее свойство системы, а то, как наблюдатель эту систему может исследовать. 

Оставшийся объем желе может после этого стать в достаточной степени предопределенным и можно уже доставать ложкой цветные желе с достаточной степенью уверенности. 

Но пока система желе запутана, достать порцию желе определенного цвета можно лишь с некоторой вероятностью.

Но при этом неправильно говорить, что там все желе как-то меняют свои цвета во времени. Еще раз повторюсь, это не свойство запутанной системы, а свойство взаимодействия ложки и системы запутанных желе. Ложка может разрушить запутанность желе и тогда можно уже говорить о возникшей определенной структуре. 

Трудно подбирать образы достаточно наглядные и при том, не слишком уж грубые. 

Сейчас речь идет лишь об одном аспекте - неопределенности структуры измеряемых свойств, изначальную неприсущесть этих свойств квантовой системе. 
То есть, в принципе, определенность измеряемых свойств - это категория лишь классических систем, а это такие системы, с которыми уже есть взаимодействие наблюдателя (т.е. их волновая функция связана с системой наблюдателя).

К сожалению, проблема наблюдателя сильно мистифицирована, поскольку классическая физика не может рассматривать нечто отличное от системы, связанной с наблюдателем. 

Квантовая механика, как раз вводит системы отсчета, никак не связанные в пространстве времени с наблюдателем. Постулируется неглобальность пространства-времени. 

Разные теории пытаются увязать это через дополнительные измерения, но это, скорее всего, тоже заблуждение.

Любые измерения связаны с наблюдением (т.е. проведением измерений) и не определены, если такие измерения не производятся. 

Конечно же, подобные рассуждения для большинства ученых сталкиваются с определенными предрассудками (не в осудительном смысле слова, а буквально - пред-рассуждениями, пред-положениями) о том, что мир определен и эта определенность глобальна, а неопределенности - словно микровкрапления в этом определенном мире.

Достаточно принять за основу идею о том, что мир, в целом, не определен, и определенность, напротив, является вкраплениями, связанными с теми, что наблюдатель (а мы все в той или иной мере являемся частью мира этого наблюдателя, поскольку мы все друг-друга измерили, измеряем и будем продолжать измерять, т.е. мы взаимодействуем на основе определенности, и наблюдатель это не нечто мифическое, а просто сам наш определенный мир), чтобы начать осознавать, насколько подобная предпосылка может быть естественной, органичной и продуктивной.

Разумеется, на основе этой идеи не следует допускать произвола в определенном мире. Правильное применение этой идеи в том, чтобы не переносить автоматически закономерности определенного мира в мир неопределенный (квантовый, запутанный).

Пока мы не знаем как широки возможные техники и технологии запутывания/распутывания систем и поэтому можем иметь разные идеи, вплоть до мистических и магических. Но это не является тем, что стоит вплетать в научное мировоззрение.

Наука требует повторяемых и воспроизводимых экспериментов. А ученым нужна определенность, даже в неопределенном (по крайней мере - на границе определенного и неопределенного). Поэтому и возникают разнообразные идеи о том, что информация не имеет объема, а целиком определена поверхностью, ограничивающей определенный мир. Это разумно и логично, за исключением того, что вся информация есть лишь в объеме определенного мира, а квантовые объекты (в том числе и черные дыры, и хорошие кандидаты туда же физический вакуум, виртуальные частицы, которые в конечном итоге складываются в эти неуловимые темную материю и темную энергию) информации не имеют ни в себе, ни на поверхности. Мы лишь проецируем информацию на них, в убежденности, что информация должна сохраняться.

Нас пугают 10 в стопятьсотой степени потенциально возможных решений теории струн. 

Но как только система неопределена в одном из трех базисных измерений, мы теряем информацию, не догадываясь, что изначально не знали ее в полном объеме.

Каждый раз, когда часть информации определяется, мы ничего не знаем о той части, которая осталась неопределенной.

Это проще понять из квантовых определений энергии и импульса. Я уже не раз об этом писал, напишу еще не раз.

Мы живем в трехмерном мире потому, что определяем его трехмерно. И речь идет не просто о трех пространственных измерениях (потому что в гамильтониане их четыре, включая -ct). Речь идет о самом базисе определенности, который в классической механике мы способны представлять как куб, с тремя осями и равномерно-временную трансформацию, как некий параметрический метод отсчета.

Естественная связанность разных даже определенных нами объектов имеет свои мерности, в том числе и дробные, и иррациональные, и трансцендентные и вовсе неопределенные. Мы их все рассматриваем лишь в проекциях на три пространственных измерения.

Практически, можно вести речь лишь об одной единой метрике связанности любых выделенных объектов попарно между собой. При этом нужно помнить о произвольности выделения объектов и зависимости значения метрики от способа такого выделения. 

Математически эту метрику выразить очень непросто, потому что она практически имеет нулевую сумму для двух любых произвольно взятых пар, как бы их ни брали.

Это то, что мы обнаруживаем как полевое взаимодействие, через ненаблюдаемые кванты взаимодействия, мы о них говорим как о виртуальных частицах.
Говоря проще, мы (ученые, прежде всего) наткнулись на фундаментальный порог наблюдения. Есть частицы, которые взаимодействуют с тем, что мы объявляем детекторами. И есть частицы, которые не взаимодействуют с детекторами, но мы вполне наблюдаем взаимодействие. 

И мы говорим, окей, мы не видим всех этих фотонов, но электромагнитные поля есть и пробные объекты, помещенные в них, притягиваются или отталкиваются. 

Мы можем визуализировать достаточно сконцентрированные поля, помещая в них достаточно малые пробные объекты и фиксируя их изменения. Но есть порог, за которым у нас заканчиваются подходящие объекты или способы регистрации их изменчивости.

Но мы продолжаем предполагать, что определенность независима от нашего желания определять и она имманентна самой природе, естественна и является данностью, просто скрытой от нас.

Вот в этом и заключен парадокс и наша потребность в разнообразных классических интерпретациях квантовой механики.

----------

Монферран (21.02.2017)

----------


## Юрлинг

> А Вам известны модели, которые утверждают асимметрию времени – невозможность знать будущее при известном прошлом? Есть такие модели в физике, в философии, в буддизме?


 Термодинамика, квантовая механика. Да и обычное восприятие, то что называется здравым смыслом.






> Мой пример «знают завтрашний день» неверен в той же степени, что и Ваша «принципиальная возможность помнить прошлое». Мы (люди) никогда не можем быть абсолютно уверены в достоверности воспоминаний (данных, записей). В итоге мы вынуждены просто сопоставлять собственные воспоминания с иными артефактами: достоверность воспоминаний мы определяем субъективно – по их отношению к иным свидетельствам. Иными словами не существует 100% уверенности ни в завтрашнем дне (каким бы очевидным он ни казался), ни во вчерашнем (сколь бы точно он не был подтвержден и как бы чиста ни была память).
> 
> Степень приближения к реальности у воспоминаний обычно выше, чем у предположений - и потому мы полагаем определенность прошлого и неопределенность будущего. Но и у предположения будущего есть и преимущество: оно может быть фальсифицировано временем: достаточно дождаться наступления соответствующего момента.


 Я согласен с этими утверждениями, просто не считаю их особо полезными. Мы можем задать вопрос: а уверены ли мы на 100%, что не существует 100% уверенности в завтрашнем и прошлом дне? Сами наши о концепции об ограниченности нашим мышлением тоже ведь в свою очередь ограничены нашим мышлением. Концепции об ограниченности ограниченности тоже ограничены и т.д. по индукции  :Smilie: . Поэтому я не вижу, куда меня все эти логические размышления приведут.

Я рассуждаю несколько проще: анализирую модели. Вот например сейчас анализирую, чем квантовомеханическая модель отличается от классической физики.





> 1. Все наши представления (включая наше незнание) принципиально ограничены нашим мышлением (умом). Мы не можем знать что-то вне наших знаний, следовательно мы не можем знать границ нашего незнания.
> Кот, коробка, эксперимент и т. д. существуют в представлениях того, кто признает их существующими. Это, например, я, или Вы, или экспериментатор. Возможно, кот. 
> Если же мой ум (Ваш ум, ум эскперементатора) исключит их из своего представления, то для него они существовать не будут.
> 
> Копенгагенцы включают в свои представления кота (до и после эксперимента), коробку с содержимым, эксперимент, …; но не включают кота и внутренности коробки во время эксперимента.
> 
> Область внутри коробки обособлена (мной) именно потому, что с т. зр. копенгагенской интерпретации не существует описания для содержимого коробки во время эксперимента: только вероятности. И эти вероятности и есть физическая суть коробки (хотя кажется, что физическая суть – это «происходящее», а не «возможность происходящего»).


Описание существует, вот оно: |Состояние коробки> = A*|коробка с живым котом> + B*|коробка с мертвым котом>.
Вероятность возникает только, когда коробка начнет взаимодействовать с окружающим миром.





> 2. Никак. Нет достоверных и недостоверных суждений вплоть до акта проверки. И потому научные суждения с их вероятностями здесь не выигрывают (и не проигрывают) обывательским.


 Если я правильно Вас понял, то Ваши рассуждения сводятся к следующему: "И научный и ненаучный взгляд ограничены мышлением, поэтому зачем заморачиваться этой наукой".
Я же считаю, что несмотря на то, что научный подход не дает абсолютных ответов и в чем-то ограничен, он может быть полезен (но не для всех).





> Да. И мы привыкли подменять реальность моделями. Притом, что эти модели и так не совершенны.


 Согласен





> Точно. Но суперпозиция состояний – это тоже модель, а не «абсолютно точное знание». О состоянии кота знает только кот, да и тот может заблуждаться.


 И кот не знает. Эксперимент мысленный, с живым котом он невозможен.






> Термину «физическая суть» я так же приписываю значение модели, а не реальности (как и любому термину, как и всему, что может быть выражено на языке). Никакой истинной физической сути нет – есть только представления о ней, в том числе принятые за парадигму.
> 
> Секунда – пример. Можно взять сотую долю секунды или миллиардную, или – наоборот – год. Всё равно в течении этого (контрольного) отрезка времени ситуация с котом в коробке не проверяема и говорить о ней бессмысленно.


 Замечание следующее: акт проверки происходит только постфактум.
Вы испытываете новое лекарство. Вы узнаете эффективно оно или нет, только после проведения клинических испытаний и обработки набранной статистики.
Вы потеряли кошелек? Вы узнаете так это или нет, когда придете домой и проверите, что не забыли его дома.
Вы можете "наклеивать ярлык" достоверности/недостоверности только на прошлые события, не на текущий момент.
Поэтому Ваш аргумент не годится. Точно так же будет и про коробку. Вы "наклеиваете ярлык суперпозиции состояний" на то, что происходило до открытия коробки.






> Да, можно. Но не в рамках копенгагенской интерпретации, которая прямо указывает на собственную ограниченность в вопросе этих описаний.


 Тем она и ценна. Все теории ограничены, но не все указывают на свою ограниченность  :Smilie: .

----------


## Виктор О

> Термодинамика, квантовая механика. Да и обычное восприятие, то что называется здравым смыслом.


Понятно, что можно говорить об энтропийном времени, которое имеет ярко выраженную направленность, но давайте смотреть дальше. Само понятие энтропии – это категория оценки человеком (умом). Никакой энтропии без её обозначения умом нет, так же как нет и никакого абсолютного «красного цвета» или «хорошей погоды» (они целиком субъективны). В квантовой механике время – это параметр, вводимый при описании эволюции систем и в итоге так же субъективный. 
Нигде в научном мире пока не преодолена философская проблема того, что всё, что мы знаем ограничено нашим знанием. В т. ч. время – оно (как и ничто иное) не существует вне его представления. И это не проблема «идеализм против материализма» - это фундаментальное ограничение: для познания необходим познающий.

Здравый смысл – это миф. «Здравый смысл мне говорит, что Земля плоская» (А.Эйнштейн). Здравый смысл и обыденное мышление – это набор привычек восприятия и слабая опора в поиске истины.





> Поэтому я не вижу, куда меня все эти логические размышления приведут.


Никуда. Логика работает только в рамках логики. Ум привык на неё опираться. Но логика имеет ограниченное применение: она отлично справляется с математическими и инженерными задачами, но бесполезна в вопросах поиска истины. Логика основана на данности времени (причины-следствия). Она не способна выйти за собственные границы для объяснения этой данности.





> Описание существует, вот оно: |Состояние коробки> = A*|коробка с живым котом> + B*|коробка с мертвым котом>.


Описание не есть объяснение. Можно постулировать, что число в нулевой степени равно единице (как это делают в алгебре), а можно объяснить почему. Копенгагенцы не объясняют, лишь постулируют.





> Вероятность возникает только, когда коробка начнет взаимодействовать с окружающим миром.


Нет. Вероятность возникает только тогда, когда мы пытаемся рассчитать результат. Коробка всегда взаимодействует со всей Вселенной. Разделение на коробку (объект) и внешний мир (окружающая среда) – условность. Эта условность тем более условна, что наблюдатель (якобы) является окружающей средой, но не является объектом.
Дабы не скатиться в бесконечный регресс и софистику мы просто не рассматриваем все эти тонкости, а постулируем расчет.





> Я же считаю, что несмотря на то, что научный подход не дает абсолютных ответов и в чем-то ограничен, он может быть полезен


Да. Но полезен бывает любой подход. Человек на корабле желает быть уверен в его научном инженерном расчёте, но когда в шторм что-то идёт не так – то ненаучная молитва поддерживает его куда лучше, чем вера в науку.

----------

Шуньшунь (22.02.2017)

----------


## Юрлинг

> Понятно, что можно говорить об энтропийном времени, которое имеет ярко выраженную направленность, но давайте смотреть дальше. Само понятие энтропии – это категория оценки человеком (умом). Никакой энтропии без её обозначения умом нет, так же как нет и никакого абсолютного «красного цвета» или «хорошей погоды» (они целиком субъективны). В квантовой механике время – это параметр, вводимый при описании эволюции систем и в итоге так же субъективный. 
> Нигде в научном мире пока не преодолена философская проблема того, что всё, что мы знаем ограничено нашим знанием. В т. ч. время – оно (как и ничто иное) не существует вне его представления. И это не проблема «идеализм против материализма» - это фундаментальное ограничение: для познания необходим познающий.


 Наука ее и не собирается преодолевать. Философские проблемы не есть область изучения науки.
Смотрите: я не анализирую отдельно модель "квантовая механика". Я анализирую ее в сравнении с другой моделью: "классическая механика". Зависимость от обозначения умом - общее свойство обеих моделей. Я же смотрю те свойства, которые есть в квантовой механике, но отсутствуют в классической. Анализирую разницу между моделями. 
А то, что все модели зависят от обозначения умом, я с Вами совершенно согласен, собственно, само слово "модель" это подразумевает.





> Здравый смысл – это миф. «Здравый смысл мне говорит, что Земля плоская» (А.Эйнштейн). Здравый смысл и обыденное мышление – это набор привычек восприятия и слабая опора в поиске истины.


 В некотором приближении она, действительно, плоская, если брать небольшие расстояния  :Smilie:  Плоская Земля - это некоторое приближение, предельный случай теории шарообразной Земли. Когда мы измеряем площадь нашего дачного участка, мы не учитываем кривизну Земли, то есть неявно рассматриваем Землю как плоскую. Это и есть здравый смысл. Тем не менее мы не считаем это абсолютной истиной и знаем, что если нам придется измерять огромные участки в тысячи километров, будет разумно учесть кривизну Земли.





> Никуда. Логика работает только в рамках логики. Ум привык на неё опираться. Но логика имеет ограниченное применение: она отлично справляется с математическими и инженерными задачами, но бесполезна в вопросах поиска истины. Логика основана на данности времени (причины-следствия). Она не способна выйти за собственные границы для объяснения этой данности.


 Согласен. Но есть еще один момент: логика может указать на свою ограниченность: см., например, теорему Геделя.





> Описание не есть объяснение. Можно постулировать, что число в нулевой степени равно единице (как это делают в алгебре), а можно объяснить почему. Копенгагенцы не объясняют, лишь постулируют.


Объяснение - это лишь апелляция к Вашим привычкам, к Вашим "внутренним постулатам".
Когда опираются на Ваши "внутренние постулаты", Вы называете это объяснением, это не вызывает протестов.
Когда говорят, что Ваши внутренние постулаты неверны, и надо их изменить, Вы называете это описанием, постулированием.

На всякий случай уточню: я не имею в виду позицию физиков-копенгагенцев 1920-1930 гг. Тогда еще не были осознаны некие тонкие моменты в квантовой механике, типа нелокальности. Я имею в виду более современное понимание.





> Нет. Вероятность возникает только тогда, когда мы пытаемся рассчитать результат. Коробка всегда взаимодействует со всей Вселенной.


Мы можем говорить о суперпозиции, только пока коробка не взаимодействует с окружающим миром. Я говорил именно про такую, временно изолированную от остального мира коробку.
Суть "эксперимента" в том, что происходит, когда изолированная квантовая система начинает взаимодействовать с окружением.
Если коробка не изолирована, то ничего особенного в эксперименте нет. Ну кот и кот, умер или жив, что тут такого.

И здесь опять же не про вероятность вообще, как математическое понятие. Понятно, что это концепция, которая возникает в наших умах. Но я не это имею в виду, когда говорю, что появляется вероятность. Я про такое свойство, которое есть в квантовой модели, но отсутствует в классической. Вероятность, не связанная с нашим незнанием, а принципиальная вероятность, связанная с выбором одной компоненты волновой функции и редукцией(коллапсом, схлопыванием) остальных компонент.




> Разделение на коробку (объект) и внешний мир (окружающая среда) – условность. Эта условность тем более условна, что наблюдатель (якобы) является окружающей средой, но не является объектом.
> Дабы не скатиться в бесконечный регресс и софистику мы просто не рассматриваем все эти тонкости, а постулируем расчет.


 Нет разницы, наблюдатель или окружающая среда

----------


## Виктор О

> Объяснение - это лишь апелляция к Вашим привычкам, к Вашим "внутренним постулатам".
> Когда опираются на Ваши "внутренние постулаты", Вы называете это объяснением, это не вызывает протестов.
> Когда говорят, что Ваши внутренние постулаты неверны, и надо их изменить, Вы называете это описанием, постулированием.


Точно! Согласен во всём.




> На всякий случай уточню: я не имею в виду позицию физиков-копенгагенцев 1920-1930 гг. Тогда еще не были осознаны некие тонкие моменты в квантовой механике, типа нелокальности. Я имею в виду более современное понимание.


Понял. В таком случае часть моих аргументов теряют силу, но нужно понимать, что развитие мысли отнюдь не меняет сам принцип копенгагенской теории: квантовый кот принципиально непознаваем классическими методами.





> Я про такое свойство, которое есть в квантовой модели, но отсутствует в классической. Вероятность, не связанная с нашим незнанием, а принципиальная вероятность, связанная с выбором одной компоненты волновой функции и редукцией(коллапсом, схлопыванием) остальных компонент.


Такая вероятность одинаково присуща и квантовой и классической модели. Мы не имеем возможности рассчитать какой стороной упадет монета или какая завтра будет погода – потому говорим о вероятности, хотя и подразумеваем, что при достаточном количестве данных и вычислительных возможностей смогли бы преодолеть это ограничение. В КМ вероятность имеет фундаментальный характер – мы не можем ее преодолеть располагая любым количеством средств. Но по факту вероятность первая (техническая) и вторая (фундаментальная) остаются не преодолимыми для нас. 
В этом смысле между классической и квантовой теорией больше общего, чем различного. В этом смысле КМ не дает почвы для новых взглядов на теорию времени (в т. ч. на асимметрию стрелы времени, очевидную нам, но отнюдь не легко объяснимую).

----------

Шуньяананда (12.03.2017)

----------


## Фридегар

> «Главный принцип буддизма — отрицание субстанциальности (анатмавады) и признание тотальной изменчивости (анитья) — обусловливает полное слияние времени и бытия, мгновенности и мгновенного. Времени как континуальной подоплёке изменчивости вещей противопоставляется временность, тождественная дискретности элементов бытия (дхарм), а реальности длительности — реальность момента, временного атома (кшаны). 
> 
> вики


"слияние времени и бытия". Это значит, что каждый момент имеет свою наполненность. Качество момента

----------

Шуньшунь (25.02.2017)

----------


## Шуньшунь

> "слияние времени и бытия". Это значит, что каждый момент имеет свою наполненность. Качество момента


Ну да. И получается что между каждым таким моментом есть пауза, которую мы не замечаем.

----------


## Фридегар

> Ну да. И получается что между каждым таким моментом есть пауза, которую мы не замечаем.


Нет паузы, потому что сознание непрерывно. Только вот что такое сознание. Где его пределы? Амеба вот тоже действует "сознательно", когда перемещается из одной области раствора в другую, если в него капнуть соленой водой. Это тоже вот такое сознание. ... это я к тому, что "пробелы" или "паузы" это могут быть такие "возвращения" человеческого сознания в какие-то подобные области, где нет ничего общего с человеческим сознанием. Но что когда-то проходил нынешний человек

----------


## Фридегар

качество момента - это качество контакта.

----------


## Юрлинг

> Такая вероятность одинаково присуща и квантовой и классической модели. Мы не имеем возможности рассчитать какой стороной упадет монета или какая завтра будет погода – потому говорим о вероятности, хотя и подразумеваем, что при достаточном количестве данных и вычислительных возможностей смогли бы преодолеть это ограничение. В КМ вероятность имеет фундаментальный характер – мы не можем ее преодолеть располагая любым количеством средств. Но по факту вероятность первая (техническая) и вторая (фундаментальная) остаются не преодолимыми для нас. 
> В этом смысле между классической и квантовой теорией больше общего, чем различного. В этом смысле КМ не дает почвы для новых взглядов на теорию времени (в т. ч. на асимметрию стрелы времени, очевидную нам, но отнюдь не легко объяснимую).


Да, все правильно. Здесь, наверное, уже вопрос психологии, момент субъективный: кому-то для нового взгляда на теорию времени необходима квантовая механика, а кому-то достаточно динамической теории хаоса.

----------

Шуньяананда (12.03.2017)

----------

